#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Oil And Gas Production >  >  >  Any Book You Need

## m_abd_elkhalik

Al-Salam Alaykom Every Body



I think that you may know me i was posted " All new petroleum books is here '' & '' Free Production Books '', I'm so sorry to tell u that all my 4shared links is dead or abused by somebody as these books is aganist copyrights of ( Petroskills & SPE ).

But right now i'm trying to build my account again as many requests ask me these books again but to make this mission easy i want you to send me what books you specially need from my category if you know it before abusing or send me books title you need & i'll try to post it again or contact me on my yahoo ID : moh_abd_elkhalik@yahoo.com

Finally i'll make all efforts to save any material or book u need but please i want u to specify book needed especially in these topics *only* (  Production , Processing , Refining , Coiled Tubing , Well completion )

Yours 
Production Engineer 
Mohamed Abd Elkhalik See More: Any Book You Need

----------


## mgramalingam

Dear sir,

            Presently, I am working in oil field and oil processing.Here, mostly ,artificial lift is being worked out.
As the oil accumulation in the reservoir is heavy,here, artificial lift like beam pumps, progrssive cavity pums,electrical submersible pumps are being used.
          Next ,oil processing book is also a need one.
            Based upon that ,if you send the books it will be quite useful to me.

mgramalingam

----------


## servidor

hola hola 
hello helo 
i need the handbook of coogeneration
hola se&#241;or podrias compartir el manual de coogeneracion?
tanks.
mexico

----------


## darcyoil

Hello.

Would you be having the old favourite on oil production by Nind?

Many thanks

----------


## abdelurgamm

if youhace seismic data processing for yilmaz ozedogan PLEASE share it

----------


## selfcolor

Hi
Please send me books about production，coiled tubing and well completion. I do need it. great thanks to u in advance.
swpilht@gmail.com

----------


## rgerussia

Dear Brother!
Could you plese send me books you have about OIL-GAS FORMATION TREATMENT + Waterflooding. I am production engineer and these are the fields I am working on!
MANY THANKSSSSSSSSS!
 my email: rusdvvn@mail.ru
PS: I have many oil and gas books in RUSSIA. Anybody needs!  :Smile:

----------


## ezzo mohamed

I have many oil and gas books in ROMANIA. Anybody needs

----------


## Morched

> Al-Salam Alaykom Every Body
> 
> I think that you may know me i was posted " All new petroleum books is here '' & '' Free Production Books '', I'm so sorry to tell u that all my 4shared links is dead or abused by somebody as these books is aganist copyrights of ( Petroskills & SPE ).
> 
> But right now i'm trying to build my account again as many requests ask me these books again but to make this mission easy i want you to send me what books you specially need from my category if you know it before abusing or send me books title you need & i'll try to post it again or contact me on my yahoo ID : moh_abd_elkhalik@yahoo.com
> 
> Finally i'll make all efforts to save any material or book u need but please i want u to specify book needed especially in these topics *only* (  Production , Processing , Refining , Coiled Tubing , Well completion )
> 
> Yours 
> ...



Assalamu Alaikum, I'll be greatful if you could post all books related to the well performance and artficial lift. Jazaka Allahu Khairan. Morched

----------


## mgramalingam

would it be possible for you ,please send a link of those books.We can download.I will be highly grateful to you.

ramalingam mg.

----------


## mid

Russian-style formation evaluation. Bob Harrison, London Petrophysical Society

----------


## 06pg22

*well production practical handbook*

----------


## Morched

> Assalamu Alaikum, I'll be greatful if you could post all books related to the well performance and artficial lift. Jazaka Allahu Khairan. Morched



I'm interested in well completion, artificial lift (ESP, Gas Lift) and production engineering. Thank you

See More: Any Book You Need

----------


## 06pg22

*ESP*

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

AND

Check out this link :

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## tinku

Request U 4 D book "Sulzer Centrifugal Pump Handbook, Third Edition (9780750686129)" OR "Sulzer Centrifugal Pump Handbook, Second Edition"

Regards

----------


## Bredun

I need Butler_Thermal Recovery of Oil and Bitumen

----------


## abc123

AOA WRWB
Following book required if some one have
"Fatigue / Fracture design of weld structure by Black"

----------


## rohit2595

do u hve gas lift manual by gabor tackas....pl

----------


## darcyoil

Hi. Would you have:

Well Production Practical Handbook: Editions Technip, Institut Franais du Petrole Publications; ISBN 2-7108-0772-6; Edited by H. Cholet

----------


## enzolinares

Hello
How are you, please I have a consult for you, I am looking for this book: Gas Production Engineering by Sanjay Kumar. please do you share it with me.
Best regards

----------


## ehtisham

Piping Design Handbook By John McKetta

----------


## mohitcool019

hi sir .
i m doing project on gas lift valves ...if u got some books on gas lift valves pls send it to me .. at my  mail my email id is mohitcool019@gmail.com

----------


## sami22

Hello, 

I need the following book if it is possible:
Practical Reservoir Engineering

email: abc22xyz@yahoo.com

thank you very much

----------


## farfetch23

Hello:

I'm looking for John Ely's "Stimulation Engineering Handbook". Thanks for your help !

Best regards.

----------


## olumide_12

book on hydrocarbon enterprise or gas engineering managment or gas pipeline economics and engineering. Thanks

See More: Any Book You Need

----------


## am1116

> Hello:
> 
> I'm looking for John Ely's "Stimulation Engineering Handbook". Thanks for your help !
> 
> Best regards.



HI friends
who could kindly help us in stimulation analysis
by this book::confused

John Ely's "Stimulation Engineering Handbook"

best regards

----------


## areed145

Hi,

I am looking for anything regarding refineries.

Thanks so much

----------


## ehtisham

Piping Design Handbook By John McKetta

----------


## Gonzo09

Hi there,
can you help to get the book "Chemical thermodynamics for industry", RCS by Editor T. M. Letcher?
Many thanks in advance!!!

----------


## krishnan_bg

Dear Sir,
Could any one send a copy gas processing book to me.
nrdcdm@gmail.com
Thanks
Sri

----------


## khurmi

Book 		  :  	 Piping Calculations Manual

	Author    	 :  	E. Shashi Menon

	Publisher  	 : 	McGraw-Hill Companies

	ISBN-10  	 :  	0071440909

	ISBN-13  	 :   	978-0071440905

	Edition		 :    	1st Edition, 12/2004

	No of   Pages  	:	666 Pages

Link for the above Book Pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


ANSI/ASME B16.5-2009  =   Pipe Flanges and Flanged Fittings: NPS 1/2 through NPS 24 Metric/Inch Standard 

American Society of Mechanical Engineers / 30-Jun-2009 / 238 pages          ISBN: 9780791831991

----------


## rgerussia

Dear ALL!

Can anybody upload these books? Could you please share?? Many thannks and nice weekend:

1-Formulas and calculations for drilling, production, and workover By Norton J. Lapeyrouse
2-he guide to oilwell fishing operations: tools, techniques, and rules of thumb BY Joe DeGeare,David Haughton,Mark McGurk
3-Production enhancement with acid stimulation BY Leonard Kalfayan

Please email the link to rusdvvn@mail.ru if you can! Many thanks!
Alek

----------


## 06pg22

> Dear ALL!
> 
> Can anybody upload these books? Could you please share?? Many thannks and nice weekend:
> 
> 1-Formulas and calculations for drilling, production, and workover By Norton J. Lapeyrouse
> 2-he guide to oilwell fishing operations: tools, techniques, and rules of thumb BY Joe DeGeare,David Haughton,Mark McGurk
> 3-Production enhancement with acid stimulation BY Leonard Kalfayan
> 
> Please email the link to rusdvvn@mail.ru if you can! Many thanks!
> Alek



1-Formulas and calculations for drilling, production, and workover By Norton J. Lapeyrouse:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



2-he guide to oilwell fishing operations: tools, techniques, and rules of thumb BY Joe DeGeare,David Haughton,Mark McGurk

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


3rd book i not found

----------


## escalante

Hi Mohamed,


Could you please send me the following book:

PETROLEUM PRODUCTION IN NONTECHNICAL LANGUAGE
by Forest Gray
Penn Well Publishing Company


Thank you so much,
Daniel.
User: escalante

----------


## rashagreat

Does anybody have this book "Economics of Worldwide Petroleum Production" by Richard SEBA

----------


## das9125

Guys, hello. I am looking for the following book.
It is an IFP publication, 
"Oil and Gas Exploration and Production: Reserves, costs, contracts"
I appreciate it!

----------


## krishna.neelabh4

I need an e-book : "Hydraulic fracturing techniques used for stimulation of coal-bed methane wells" by B.W. Mcdaniel as I am working on one of my project named hydraulic fracturing in CBM wells.


Thanx...See More: Any Book You Need

----------


## wsymbiosis

Hello everyone, I've been trying to find this paper for some time now, I hope you can help me with that   :Smile: 

SPE-94644-PA
The Dimensionless Productivity Index as a General Approach to Well Evaluation
Iskander R. Diyashev, Sibneft Oil
Michael J. Economides, U. of Houston

Thank you in advance  :Smile:

----------


## 06pg22

> Hi. Would you have:
> 
> Well Production Practical Handbook: Editions Technip, Institut Franais du Petrole Publications; ISBN 2-7108-0772-6; Edited by H. Cholet



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## escalante

Hi 06pg22,


I downloaded it.

Thank you so much!!!!!!!


Escalante.

----------


## AnOnYmA

i need an ebook about gas production and treatment 
hadj.hamida.amine@hotmail.com

----------


## darcyoil

06pg22: Many thanks. I had been using Nind (inherited from an old oilman who left the business), but the Cholet handbook is in a class of its own

----------


## 06pg22

> i need an ebook about gas production and treatment 
> hadj.hamida.amine@hotmail.com



you can go for SPE Petroleum Engineering Handbook "Peripheral technologies"

----------


## amannan

Thansk for you valuable contribution to the production engineering and really like your way approcahing people to learn.

However, can you please send me books mainly for porduction oil well testing related only to my email address [a.mannan.k@gmail.com]

----------


## ises

Thank u very much 
I am a a mechanical engineer and now i am a processing student,
i would need theses books 
perrys chemical engineers handbook,
oil and gas production (in nontechnical language) by Martin S Raymond and William L Leffler
Also Basic Practices of Refinery and Affilliate.
I will be much grateful.
my email is        edmund.bortey@gh.nestle.com and mikrokemikal@yahoo.com

----------


## 06pg22

> Thank u very much 
> I am a a mechanical engineer and now i am a processing student,
> i would need theses books 
> perrys chemical engineers handbook,
> oil and gas production (in nontechnical language) by Martin S Raymond and William L Leffler
> Also Basic Practices of Refinery and Affilliate.
> I will be much grateful.
> my email is        edmund.bortey@gh.nestle.com and mikrokemikal@yahoo.com



AS SOON AS POSSIBLE I WILL GIVE LINK OF PDF, TILL THAT U CAN TAKE HELP HERE:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## geophysicien1

hi friend does any had any book about migration of seismic data processing

----------


## FEG

Hello mr Mohamed,
Thanks for this contribution to interactive knowledge. Im looking for a Optimization of chemical process Manual solution, please if you have it  or know where i can get it, please send me it to this email adress: fegomez@yahoo.com.mx
thanks in advance,
Feg

----------


## landmark

Mohamed Abd Elkhalik


Hi I Really need this book called  " ARAB OIL & GAS DIRECTORY 2009"  or former version, If you have please send it to me  

landmarkon@yahoo.comSee More: Any Book You Need

----------


## mohammed105

i need to recommand for me abook in well compeltuion,especially i will study it this term
3-pet-suez

----------


## kriztopher

Industrial_Waste_Treatment_Handbook please ineed gracias desde mexico

----------


## seasonal

Any body has this book "The sulphur data book"?

----------


## Murat K

Hello, everyone
I cannot find the book "Multilateral wells" (PennWell published)
Who can help me?

----------


## M.Abubakar

AOA Brother
I am student of final year petroleum engineering and having problem in finding out book or some material related to design of surface facilities . thanks

----------


## tkr

Hi
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links])
Best of luck

----------


## cris_2010

hi sir
please send me " Piping calculation manual by sashi menon"
my email id is      sak_she@hotmail.com
thanks in advance

----------


## Anjum Naveed

hi i need a MCQ book for chemical / Process Engineering. There is a PE EXAM Preparation book also . if you have any thing please send me link my mail id is
anjumnaveed76@hotmail.com

----------


## anwarmsh

Kindly I need this book *Discrete Fracture  Modeling Petrel 2009 Manual Course* 
I'm I should be grateful if you sent me a copy on the following email
anwar_hamzah@yahoo.com

----------


## Alis

Selam , I need introduction to Linear Algebra, 4th Edition by Gilbert Strang
I'm I should be grateful if you sent me a copy on the following email alis_malovic@hotmail.com

----------


## anwarmsh

> Kindly I need this book *Discrete Fracture  Modeling Petrel 2009 Manual Course* 
> I'm I should be grateful if you sent me a copy on the following email
> anwar_hamzah@yahoo.com



And this book:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## anwarmsh

Hello.........................

See More: Any Book You Need

----------


## el guayabero

do you have GAS LIFT MANUAL by Gabor Takacs....thans
elguayabero@hotmail.com

----------


## krishna.neelabh4

I need - "Hydraulic fracturing techniques used for stimulation of coal bed methane wells" by B.W. Mcdaniel 

Thanks & regards

----------


## aditya0912@gmail.com

hi i need the gas lift manual by gabor takacs. Can you help me please. Aditya0912@gmail.com

----------


## mikolasvk

Hello!! I need "Petroleum refiining" W. Leffler, my e-mail nikolajss@mail.ru
thanks

----------


## wgluo

Dear Sir,
I need books about CO2 EOR, especially the book "SPE text book Enhanced Oil Recovery", Thanks a lot!
wgluo@163.com

----------


## Goharali

Hi

I need these books and manual please upload if you have
Anyone who have please upload

Design and Construction of Concrete Shell Roofs
G. S. Ramaswamy
R. E. Krieger Publishing Company; 1984


Design Graphs for Concrete Shell Roofs
C. B. White, C. B. Wilby






International Ideas; 1981


Concrete Shell Roofs
C. B. Wilby, I. Khwaja
John Wiley & Sons; 1977


Theory and Design of Concrete Shells
B. K. Chatterjee
Chapman & Hall; 1990

Design of cylindrical concrete shell roofs manual no. 31 American society of civil engineer N.Y- 1952

----------


## msmmd2000

Pleae i need the book L.C.Peng Pipe Stress Engineering if you can help, ur help would be highly appreciated

----------


## humi2010

Assalam o alikum!
 Can someone plz provide me any book regarding designing of *amine scrubber* with knock out drum calculations??
This amine scrubber is a part of hydro-desulfurization project...

----------


## humi2010

hey is there anyone who can suggest me something?

----------


## humi2010

hello?

----------


## prassanatrs

can you please upload Petroleum well construction by Economides (1998). I have the 1997 edition and few topics are missing.
I will be helpful for me and fellow members.
Thank you

----------


## Ricky Harjokusumo

Assalamu'alaykum,
I need some manual book of oil Production , Processing ,Refining, and standard design of liquid nature gas transmition.

fericky_one@yahoo.com


Jazaaka Allahu khairanSee More: Any Book You Need

----------


## Goharali

Hi

I need these books and manual please upload if you have
Anyone who have please upload

Design and Construction of Concrete Shell Roofs
G. S. Ramaswamy
R. E. Krieger Publishing Company; 1984


Design Graphs for Concrete Shell Roofs
C. B. White, C. B. Wilby






International Ideas; 1981


Concrete Shell Roofs
C. B. Wilby, I. Khwaja
John Wiley & Sons; 1977


Theory and Design of Concrete Shells
B. K. Chatterjee
Chapman & Hall; 1990

Design of cylindrical concrete shell roofs manual no. 31 American society of civil engineer N.Y- 1952

----------


## pamsartr

salaam

Friend i need the whole refinery operation manual file.
I would be really thankful.

please send on these id's

par_gar2000@yahoo.co.uk
In urgent need.
Parmod

----------


## engendro

Mohamed, do you have any Design Qualification book for oil and gas engineering projects?
Best regards,

Mario

----------


## ezzaham

salam,

anybody have this book
Composition and Properties of Oil Well Drilling Fluids (4th Edition).. thanks in advance

----------


## samrat

> Al-Salam Alaykom Every Body
> 
> I think that you may know me i was posted " All new petroleum books is here '' & '' Free Production Books '', I'm so sorry to tell u that all my 4shared links is dead or abused by somebody as these books is aganist copyrights of ( Petroskills & SPE ).
> 
> But right now i'm trying to build my account again as many requests ask me these books again but to make this mission easy i want you to send me what books you specially need from my category if you know it before abusing or send me books title you need & i'll try to post it again or contact me on my yahoo ID : moh_abd_elkhalik@yahoo.com
> 
> Finally i'll make all efforts to save any material or book u need but please i want u to specify book needed especially in these topics *only* (  Production , Processing , Refining , Coiled Tubing , Well completion )
> 
> Yours 
> ...



Dear Sir,
Thanks for your approach and gracious offer. As you are a Production Engineer in a Refinery, you would definitely and regularly involved in Hysys Process Flow Diagrams(PFDs). I have a case with me which I want to share for a solution. If you think I can send the inputs to you, then, please let me know on my below email id:
am981991@gmail.com
I know this is mail has been written after a long lapse of time, probably you may take litte more time to respond. I am a new member to this community and hence my involvement has started very recently. I also would like to learn many feathers of Petrolium Industry, and hence this is a beginning. I am basically is a mechanical engineer by profession worked in Process Gas Compressors. 
Regards,
samrat

----------


## rodolfotorres

Gents,

I am looking for Advanced Drilling solutions (Lesson from FSU) Volume I and Advanced Drilling and Well Technology edited by Bernt Aadnoy, Iain Cooper, Stefan Miska, Robert F. Mitchell, and Michael L. Payne.

Please, could you share same to me electronically?

Your help is welcome

----------


## Harishchopr

Please send me the link of 

Theory of Plates and Shells by Timoshenko & Krieger

----------


## naveen1401

Dear Mohamed Abd Elkhalik,

                    I need "Exxon Design Course" material. Please send it to navee20@gmail.com
                    Thanks in advance.

Regards
Process Engineer.

----------


## ashfak59200

nice sense

----------


## Jasem

please help me.
i need "Sedimentary environments: processes, facies, and stratigraphy" By H. G. Reading
can you share with me.
many thanks

----------


## RahulPant

Russian-style formation evaluation. Bob Harrison, London Petrophysical Society ...urgently needed...would be a great help..

Rahul Pant
Georgia

----------


## herbertharturo

Hello please me
 I need book
Title; Practical Aspects of CO2 Flooding. Monograph 
autrs; Jarrell, P.M., Fox, C.E., Stein, M.H. and Webb, S.L., 
year 2002, 
Society of Petroleum Engineers, Richardson, TX, USA. 

haropracticas@yahoo.com


thanks

HerberthSee More: Any Book You Need

----------


## mkhurram79

Conceptual Design of Distillation Systems

Michael F. Doherty; Michael F. Malone; M. F. Malone


ISBN 10: 0072488638 / 0-07-248863-8
ISBN 13: 9780072488630
Publisher: McGraw-Hill Science Engineering
Publication Date: 2001
Binding: Hardcover*

[IMG]http://img121.images****.us/img121/7901/41peou6fllsl500aa300.jpg[/IMG]


I shall be very thankful for providing this book.*

----------


## abbas1

hello  I need  dictionaire reverso petrole englais francais    please sed me this book thanks you

----------


## summerguyin

assalamo-alaikum brother.. can u find me Pipe Stress Engg " by L.C Peng" .pls help me on this. thanks in advance

----------


## escalante

Hi everybody,


Does anyone have the following book:

OILFIELD PROCESSING OF PETROLEUM - VOLUME 2 - CRUDE OIL


I thank you so much in advance.

Daniel.

----------


## boltezman

I need IFI Inch Fastener Standards Book.
Please help me.

----------


## akiller

Assalamu'alaykum,
I need some manual book of oil Production , Processing ,Refining, and standard design of liquid nature gas transmition

musabammadkhan@hotmail.com , musabammadkhan@gmail.com

will be thankfull to you  :Smile:

----------


## Yaniak89

helllo 

i'm lookin for that one too (Advancend Drilling and well technology) 

have you found it?

thanks a lot...

----------


## thaly2010

Hi mohamed!

My name is thalia hernandez, I'm a student of Petroleum Engineering in Mexico. I'm starting a thesis about gas dehydration and stabilization to get my professional degree. So if you have any book related to gas processing please share, especially  this one, that I think i might use:

Natural Gas Engineering Handbook 
Guo, Boyun; Ghalambor, Ali  2005 Gulf Publishing Company 

Please contact me: tihh_499@hotmail.com. Thanks!   :Smile:

----------


## 06pg22

THALY2010
I have collected some links about NATURAL GAS ENGINEERING BOOKS in the following page,
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

It web also has links for many *other books*.


Have a look and share your experience
Further if you need any book, tell me the name for it.

REGARDS'

----------


## thaly2010

06pg22
Thank you so much for the information you'd collected, but i couldn't open the link.. it shows "webpage cannot be open"
If you could check the link I'll be very grateful  :Wink: 

Cheers

----------


## escalante

Hola Thalia,

S&#243;lo ingresa lo siguiente:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


Luego busca lo que te interese.

Un beso,
Daniel,
Buenos Aires

----------


## Dipesh Shah

Hello there i need this book urgently......


Would u Help Me on this...

advanced design of ventilation systems for contaminant control 
author-Howard D. Goodfellow

Thnaks & Regards,
Dipesh Shah
Sr. Design Engineer.See More: Any Book You Need

----------


## 06pg22

The link given in my signature is same that i have mentioned

----------


## Dipesh Shah

Dear Sir,

I cant get the link for the book...
would u plz help on this..??

----------


## 06pg22

may be this can help you
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Dipesh Shah

Thanks.........06pg22
Thanks A lot for your help..
Cheers....

----------


## mohammed21

Hello brothers, 
I'm looking for Offshore Engineering by Angus Mather, if anyone has ,it's highly appreciated to share.
Regards,

----------


## 06pg22

> Hello brothers, 
> I'm looking for Offshore Engineering by Angus Mather, if anyone has ,it's highly appreciated to share.
> Regards,



OFFSHORE ENGINEERING

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## naapranam

Ms projet tutorial

    PLZ UPLOAD ANY TUTORIALS ON MS PROJECT 2007...

    ALSO IF ANYBODY HAS THE FOLLOWING BOOK PLZ UPLOAD THE BOOK URGENT..........

    THE DETAILS ARE:
    How to Do Everything with Microsoft Project 2007
    BY Elaine Marmel


    Book details


    ISBN: 9780072263411
    Division: Professional


    Pub Date: JAN-07
    Pages: 394

----------


## 06pg22

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]Collection of 172 ebooks about Microsoft Office 2007
Publisher: different | ISBN: Stated Bellow | English | PDF & CHM | Total Size: 3.4 GB



RShare | iFile | Guide to Microsoft Excel 2007 for Scientists and Engineers 2009 rar html - Pub: Academic [ISBN: 012374623X]
RShare | iFile | Designing Forms for Microsoft Office InfoPath n Forms Srvcs 2007 rar html - Pub: Addison Wsly [ISBN: 0321410599 ]
RShare | iFile | Essential SharePoint 2007 2007 rar html - Pub: Addison Wsly [ISBN: 0321421744 ]
RShare | iFile | SharePoint 2007 Development Recipes 2008 rar html - Pub: Apress [ISBN: 1430209615]
RShare | iFile | Workflow in the 2007 Microsoft Office System 2007 rar html - Pub: Apress [ISBN: 1590597001]
RShare | iFile | Pro InfoPath 2007 2007 rar html - Pub: Apress [ISBN: 1590597303]
RShare | iFile | Pro Access 2007 2007 rar html - Pub: Apress [ISBN: 1590597729]
RShare | iFile | Outlook 2007 Beyond the Manual 2007 rar html - Pub: Apress [ISBN: 1590597966]
RShare | iFile | Excel 2007 Beyond the Manual 2007 rar html - Pub: Apress [ISBN: 1590597982]
RShare | iFile | Word 2007 Beyond the Manual 2007 rar html - Pub: Apress [ISBN: 1590597990]
RShare | iFile | Pro ShrPoint Solution Dvlopmnt-Combining NET ShrPont n Office2007 rar html - Pub: Apress [ISBN: 1590598083]
RShare | iFile | Microsoft SharePoint Building Office 2007 Solutions in C 2005 2007 rar html - Pub: Apress [ISBN: 1590598091]
RShare | iFile | Microsoft SharePoint Building Office 2007 Solutions in VB 2005 2007 rar html - Pub: Apress [ISBN: 159059813X]
RShare | iFile | SharePoint 2007 User s Guide 2007 rar html - Pub: Apress [ISBN: 1590598296]
RShare | iFile | Beginning PivotTables In Excel 2007 2007 rar html - Pub: Apress [ISBN: 1590598903]
RShare | iFile | Pro SharePoint 2007 Development Techniques 2007 rar html - Pub: Apress [ISBN: 1590599136]
RShare | iFile | Excel 2007 PivotTables Recipes 2007 rar html - Pub: Apress [ISBN: 1590599209]
RShare | iFile | Office and SharePoint 2007 User s Guide 2008 rar html - Pub: Apress [ISBN: 1590599845]
RShare | iFile | Microsoft SharePoint 2007 Technologies 2008 rar html - Pub: Digital [ISBN: 0123736161]
RShare | iFile | Microsoft Outlook 2007 Programming 2007 rar html - Pub: Digital [ISBN: 1555583466]
RShare | iFile | Excel 2007 Miracles Made Easy 2007 rar html - Pub: Holy Macro [ISBN: 1932802258]
RShare | iFile | Visualizing Information with Microsoft Office Visio 2007 2007 rar html - Pub: Mcgraw-Hill [ISBN: 007148261X]
RShare | iFile | Microsoft Office Project Server 2007 Complete Reference 2008 rar html - Pub: Mcgraw-Hill [ISBN: 0071485996]
RShare | iFile | Microsoft Office SharePoint Server 2007 A Beginner s Guide 2008 rar html - Pub: Mcgraw-Hill [ISBN: 0071493271]
RShare | iFile | Microsoft Office ShrPoint Server 2007 Complete Reference 2008 rar html - Pub: Mcgraw-Hill [ISBN: 007149328X]
RShare | iFile | Microsoft Office 2007 Business Intelligence 2008 rar html - Pub: Mcgraw-Hill [ISBN: 0071494243]
RShare | iFile | Excel 2007 Macros Made Easy 2008 rar html - Pub: Mcgraw-Hill [ISBN: 0071599592]
RShare | iFile | Microsoft Office 2007 QuickSteps 2008 rar html - Pub: Mcgraw-Hill [ISBN: 0071599851]
RShare | iFile | Excel 2007 Charts Made Easy 2008 rar html - Pub: Mcgraw-Hill [ISBN: 0071600078]
RShare | iFile | PowerPoint 2007 Graphics Animation Made Easy 2008 rar html - Pub: Mcgraw-Hill [ISBN: 0071600779]
RShare | iFile | Microsoft Office Access 2007 The Complete Reference 2007 rar html - Pub: Mcgraw-Hill [ISBN: 0072263504]
RShare | iFile | Microsoft Office Access 2007 QuickSteps 2007 rar html - Pub: Mcgraw-Hill [ISBN: 0072263717]
RShare | iFile | How to Do Everything with Microsoft Office Word 2007 2007 rar html - Pub: Mcgraw-Hill [ISBN: 0071490698]
RShare | iFile | Microsoft Office Outlook 2007 QuickSteps 2007 rar html - Pub: Mcgraw-Hill [ISBN: 0072263733]
RShare | iFile | First Look 2007 Microsoft Office System 2006 rar html - Pub: Microsoft Press [ISBN: 0735622655]
RShare | iFile | So That s How 2007 Microsoft Office System 2007 rar html - Pub: Microsoft Press [ISBN: 0735622744]
RShare | iFile | The 2007 Microsoft Office System Step by Step 2007 rar html - Pub: Microsoft Press [ISBN: 0735622787]
RShare | iFile | Microsoft Office SharePoint Server 2007 Administrator s Companion CHM rar html - Pub: Microsoft Press [ISBN: 0735622825]
RShare | iFile | Microsoft Office SharePoint Server 2007 Administrator s Companion PDF rar html - Pub: Microsoft Press [ISBN: 0735622825]
RShare | iFile | Microsoft Office Outlook 2007 Step by Step 2007 rar html - Pub: Microsoft Press [ISBN: 0735623007]
RShare | iFile | Microsoft Office PowerPoint 2007 Step by Step 2007 rar html - Pub: Microsoft Press [ISBN: 0735623015]
RShare | iFile | Microsoft Office Word 2007 Step by Step 2007 CHM rar html - Pub: Microsoft Press [ISBN: 0735623023]
RShare | iFile | Microsoft Office Word 2007 Step by Step 2007 PDF rar html - Pub: Microsoft Press [ISBN: 0735623023]
RShare | iFile | Microsoft Office Access 2007 Step by Step 2007 rar html - Pub: Microsoft Press [ISBN: 0735623031]
RShare | iFile | Microsoft Office Excel 2007 Step by Step 2007 rar html - Pub: Microsoft Press [ISBN: 073562304X]
RShare | iFile | Microsoft Office Project 2007 Step by Step 2007 rar html - Pub: Microsoft Press [ISBN: 0735623058]
RShare | iFile | Microsoft Office Excel 2007 Inside Out 2007 rar html - Pub: Microsoft Press [ISBN: 073562321X]
RShare | iFile | 2007 Microsoft Office System Inside Out 2007 rar html - Pub: Microsoft Press [ISBN: 0735623244]
RShare | iFile | Microsoft Office Access 2007 Inside Out 2007 rar html - Pub: Microsoft Press [ISBN: 0735623252]
RShare | iFile | Microsoft Office Outlook 2007 Inside Out 2007 rar html - Pub: Microsoft Press [ISBN: 0735623287]
RShare | iFile | Microsoft Office Visio 2007 Inside Out 2007 rar html - Pub: Microsoft Press [ISBN: 0735623295]
RShare | iFile | Microsoft Office Visio 2007 Step by Step 2007 rar html - Pub: Microsoft Press [ISBN: 0735623570]
RShare | iFile | M ShrPont Products n Technologies Admnstrtor s Pocket Consultant rar html - Pub: Microsoft Press [ISBN: 0735623821]
RShare | iFile | Beyond Bullet Points 2nd Edition 2008 rar html - Pub: Microsoft Press [ISBN: 0735623872]
RShare | iFile | Microsoft Certified Application Specialist Study Guide 2008 rar html - Pub: Microsoft Press [ISBN: 0735625484]
RShare | iFile | Microsoft Office Excel 2007 Data Analysis and Business Modeling 2007 rar html - Pub: Microsoft Press [ISBN: 0735623961]
RShare | iFile | Microsoft Office Excel 2007 Visual Basic for Applications Step by Step rar html - Pub: Microsoft Press [ISBN: 073562402X]
RShare | iFile | Projcts for M Office ShrPoint Srvr2007 n Windows ShrPoint Srvc V 3 0 rar html - Pub: Microsoft Press [ISBN: ]
RShare | iFile | et Points 2nd Edition 2008 Template Setup rar html - Pub: Microsoft Press [ISBN: ]
RShare | iFile | b 3374A First Look Getting Started W M Office SharePoint Srvr 2007 rar html - Pub: Microsoft Press [ISBN: ]
RShare | iFile | rst Look Getting Started with M Office ShrPoint Server 2007 rar html - Pub: Microsoft Press [ISBN: ]
RShare | iFile | d Architecture for Office SharePoint Server 2007 2006 rar html - Pub: Microsoft Press [ISBN: ]
RShare | iFile | SharePoint 2007 Developer s Guide to Business Data Catalog 2009 rar html - Pub: Manning [ISBN: 1933988819]
RShare | iFile | Word 2007 The Missing Manual 2006 rar html - Pub: OReilly 0596527 [ISBN: 059652739X]
RShare | iFile | Essential SharePoint 2007 2nd Edition 2007 rar html - Pub: OReilly 0596514 [ISBN: 0596514077]
RShare | iFile | PowerPoint 2007 The Missing Manual 2006 rar html - Pub: OReilly 0596527 [ISBN: 0596527381]
RShare | iFile | Excel 2007 The Missing Manual 2006 rar html - Pub: OReilly [ISBN: 0596527594]
RShare | iFile | Access 2007 The Missing Manual 2006 rar html - Pub: OReilly [ISBN: 0596527608]
RShare | iFile | Word 2007 for Starters 2007 rar html - Pub: OReilly [ISBN: 0596528302]
RShare | iFile | PowerPoint 2007 for Starters 2007 rar html - Pub: OReilly [ISBN: 0596528310]
RShare | iFile | Excel 2007 for Starters 2007 rar html - Pub: OReilly [ISBN: 0596528329]
RShare | iFile | Access 2007 for Starters 2007 rar html - Pub: OReilly [ISBN: 0596528337]
RShare | iFile | SharePoint 2007 The Definitive Guide 2007 rar html - Pub: OReilly [ISBN: 0596529589]
RShare | iFile | VSTO 3 0 for Office 2007 Programming 2009 rar html - Pub: Packt [ISBN: 1847197523]
RShare | iFile | Creating a Presentation in M Office PowerPoint 2007 for Windows rar html - Pub: Peachpit [ISBN: 0321492374]
RShare | iFile | Creating Spreadsheets and Charts in M Office Excel 2007 for Windows rar html - Pub: Peachpit [ISBN: 0321492382]
RShare | iFile | Special Edition Using Microsoft Office 2007 2007 rar html - Pub: Que [ISBN: 0789735172]
RShare | iFile | Pivot Table Data Crunching for Microsoft Office Excel 2007 2007 rar html - Pub: Que [ISBN: 0789736012]
RShare | iFile | Charts and Graphs for Microsoft Office Excel 2007 2007 rar html - Pub: Que [ISBN: 0789736101]
RShare | iFile | Microsoft Office 2007 On Demand 2007 rar html - Pub: Que [ISBN: 0789736403]
RShare | iFile | Microsoft Office Access 2007 On Demand 2007 rar html - Pub: Que [ISBN: 0789736411]
RShare | iFile | Microsoft Office PowerPoint 2007 On Demand 2006 rar html - Pub: Que [ISBN: 0789736438]
RShare | iFile | Microsoft Office Word 2007 On Demand 2007 rar html - Pub: Que [ISBN: 0789736446]
RShare | iFile | Tricks of the Microsoft Office 2007 Gurus 2007 rar html - Pub: Que [ISBN: 0789736667]
RShare | iFile | Formulas and Functions with Microsoft Office Excel 2007 2007 rar html - Pub: Que [ISBN: 0789736683]
RShare | iFile | Microsoft Office Access 2007 Forms Reports and Queries 2007 rar html - Pub: Que [ISBN: 0789736691]
RShare | iFile | Teach Yourself Microsoft Office 2007 All in One 2007 rar html - Pub: Sams [ISBN: 0672329018]
RShare | iFile | Microsoft SharePoint 2007 Development Unleashed 2007 rar html - Pub: Sams [ISBN: 0672329034]
RShare | iFile | Alison Balter s Mastering Microsoft Office Access 2007 Development 2007 rar html - Pub: Sams [ISBN: 0672329328]
RShare | iFile | Microsoft SharePoint 2007 Unleashed 2007 rar html - Pub: Sams [ISBN: 0672329476]
RShare | iFile | Business Statistics for Competitive Advantage with Excel 2007 2008 rar html - Pub: Springer [ISBN: 0387744029]
RShare | iFile | Microsoft Office Excel 2007 for Project Managers 2007 rar html - Pub: Sybex [ISBN: 0470047178]
RShare | iFile | Mastering Windows SharePoint Services 3 0 2008 rar html - Pub: Sybex [ISBN: 0470127287]
RShare | iFile | MCTS Microsoft Office SharePoint Server 2007 Configuration Study Guide rar html - Pub: Sybex [ISBN: 0470226633]
RShare | iFile | Microsoft Office PowerPoint 2007 Top 100 Simplified Tips Tricks 2007 rar html - Pub: Visual [ISBN: 0470131969]
RShare | iFile | Microsoft Office 2007 Simplified 2007 rar html - Pub: Wiley [ISBN: 0470045892]
RShare | iFile | Teach Yourself VISUALLY Microsoft Office 2007 2007 rar html - Pub: Wiley [ISBN: 0470045906]
RShare | iFile | Microsoft SharePoint Server 2007 Bible 2007 rar html - Pub: Wiley [ISBN: 047000861X]
RShare | iFile | Microsoft Office 2007 For Dummies 2007 rar html - Pub: Wiley [ISBN: 0470009233]
RShare | iFile | Microsoft Office PowerPoint 2007 Just the Steps For Dummies 2007 rar html - Pub: Wiley [ISBN: 0470009810]
RShare | iFile | Microsoft Office Project 2007 Bible 2007 rar html - Pub: Wiley [ISBN: 0470009926]
RShare | iFile | Microsoft Office Access 2007 All-in-One Desk Reference For Dummies rar html - Pub: Wiley [ISBN: 0470036494]
RShare | iFile | Microsoft Office Project 2007 For Dummies 2007 rar html - Pub: Wiley [ISBN: 0470036516]
RShare | iFile | Microsoft Office Word 2007 For Dummies 2007 rar html - Pub: Wiley [ISBN: 0470036583]
RShare | iFile | Microsoft Office Excel 2007 For Dummies 2007 rar html - Pub: Wiley [ISBN: 0470037377]
RShare | iFile | Microsoft Office Excel 2007 All-in-One Desk Reference For Dummies 2007 rar html - Pub: Wiley [ISBN: 0470037385]
RShare | iFile | Microsoft Office Outlook 2007 For Dummies 2007 rar html - Pub: Wiley [ISBN: 0470038306]
RShare | iFile | Microsoft Office Excel 2007 Just the Steps For Dummies 2007 rar html - Pub: Wiley [ISBN: 0470039213]
RShare | iFile | Microsoft Office PowerPoint 2007 All-in-One Desk Reference For Dummies rar html - Pub: Wiley [ISBN: 0470040629]
RShare | iFile | Microsoft Office PowerPoint 2007 Bible 2007 rar html - Pub: Wiley [ISBN: 0470043687]
RShare | iFile | Excel 2007 Formulas 2007 rar html - Pub: Wiley [ISBN: 0470044020]
RShare | iFile | Microsoft Office Excel 2007 Bible 2007 rar html - Pub: Wiley [ISBN: 0470044039]
RShare | iFile | Teach Yourself VISUALLY Microsoft Office PowerPoint 2007 2007 rar html - Pub: Wiley [ISBN: 0470045884]
RShare | iFile | Teach Yourself VISUALLY Microsoft Office Access 2007 2007 rar html - Pub: Wiley [ISBN: 0470045914]
RShare | iFile | The Unofficial Guide to Microsoft Office Word 2007 2007 rar html - Pub: Wiley [ISBN: 0470045922]
RShare | iFile | Teach Yourself VISUALLY Word 2007 2007 rar html - Pub: Wiley [ISBN: 0470045930]
RShare | iFile | The Unofficial Guide to Microsoft Office Excel 2007 2007 rar html - Pub: Wiley [ISBN: 0470045949]
RShare | iFile | Teach Yourself VISUALLY Excel 2007 2007 rar html - Pub: Wiley [ISBN: 0470045957]
RShare | iFile | The Unofficial Guide to Microsoft Office Access 2007 2007 rar html - Pub: Wiley [ISBN: 0470045973]
RShare | iFile | Microsoft Office Excel 2007 Data Analysis For Dummies 2007 rar html - Pub: Wiley [ISBN: 047004599X]
RShare | iFile | Excel 2007 Advanced Report Development 2007 rar html - Pub: Wiley [ISBN: 0470046449]
RShare | iFile | Microsoft Outlook 2007 Bible 2007 rar html - Pub: Wiley [ISBN: 0470046457]
RShare | iFile | Microsoft Office Excel 2007 Formulas Functions For Dummies 2007 rar html - Pub: Wiley [ISBN: 0470046554]
RShare | iFile | Microsoft Office Excel 2007 For Dummies Quick Reference 2007 rar - Pub: Wiley [ISBN: 0470046716]
RShare | iFile | Microsoft Office Outlook 2007 All-in-One Desk Reference For Dummies rar html - Pub: Wiley [ISBN: 0470046724]
RShare | iFile | Microsoft Office Access 2007 Bible 2007 rar html - Pub: Wiley [ISBN: 0470046732]
RShare | iFile | PC Magazine Office 2007 Solutions 2007 rar html - Pub: Wiley [ISBN: 047004683X]
RShare | iFile | Microsoft Word 2007 Bible 2007 rar html - Pub: Wiley [ISBN: 0470046899]
RShare | iFile | Microsoft Office 2007 Bible 2007 rar html - Pub: Wiley [ISBN: 0470046910]
RShare | iFile | Microsoft Office Visio 2007 For Dummies 2007 rar html - Pub: Wiley [ISBN: 0470089830]
RShare | iFile | Cutting Edge PowerPoint 2007 For Dummies 2007 rar html - Pub: Wiley [ISBN: 0470095652]
RShare | iFile | Microsoft SharePoint 2007 For Dummies 2007 rar html - Pub: Wiley [ISBN: 0470099410]
RShare | iFile | Microsoft Access 2007 Data Analysis 2007 rar html - Pub: Wiley [ISBN: 0470104856]
RShare | iFile | Excel 2007 PivotTables and PivotCharts 2007 rar html - Pub: Wiley [ISBN: 0470104872]
RShare | iFile | Microsoft Excel Access Integration with Office 2007 2007 rar html - Pub: Wiley [ISBN: 0470104880]
RShare | iFile | Microsoft Office Excel 2007 The L Line The Express Line to Learning 2007 rar html - Pub: Wiley [ISBN: 047010788X]
RShare | iFile | Visio 2007 Bible 2007 rar html - Pub: Wiley [ISBN: 0470109963]
RShare | iFile | Excel 2007 Top 100 Simplified Tips Tricks 2007 rar html - Pub: Wiley [ISBN: 0470126744]
RShare | iFile | Excel 2007 Data Analysis 2007 rar html - Pub: Wiley [ISBN: 0470132299]
RShare | iFile | Microsoft Office Excel 2007 Programming 2007 rar html - Pub: Wiley [ISBN: 0470132302]
RShare | iFile | Master VISUALLY Microsoft Office 2007 2007 rar html - Pub: Wiley [ISBN: 0470135476]
RShare | iFile | Microsoft Office Project 2007 All-in-One Desk Reference For Dummies rar html - Pub: Wiley [ISBN: 0470137673]
RShare | iFile | Excel 2007 Workbook For Dummies 2007 rar html - Pub: Wiley [ISBN: 0470169370]
RShare | iFile | RibbonX For Dummies 2007 rar html - Pub: Wiley [ISBN: 047016994X]
RShare | iFile | Teach Yourself VISUALLY Outlook 2007 2007 rar html - Pub: Wiley [ISBN: 0470171243]
RShare | iFile | Master VISUALLY Excel 2007 2008 rar html - Pub: Wiley [ISBN: 0470181702]
RShare | iFile | Microsoft Office Publisher 2007 For Dummies 2008 rar html - Pub: Wiley [ISBN: 0470184965]
RShare | iFile | RibbonX Customizing the Office 2007 Ribbon 2008 rar html - Pub: Wiley [ISBN: 0470191112]
RShare | iFile | Excel 2007 Dashboards Reports For Dummies 2008 rar html - Pub: Wiley [ISBN: 0470228148]
RShare | iFile | Microsoft Office PerformancePoint Server 2007 2008 rar html - Pub: Wiley [ISBN: 0470229071]
RShare | iFile | Microsoft PerformancePoint 2007 For Dummies 2009 rar html - Pub: Wiley [ISBN: 0470239662]
RShare | iFile | Microsoft Office SharePoint Designer 2007 Bible 2009 rar html - Pub: Wiley [ISBN: 0470386444]
RShare | iFile | Microsoft Office 2007 All-in-One Desk Reference For Dummies 2007 rar html - Pub: Wiley [ISBN: 0471782793]
RShare | iFile | Access 2007 Programming by Example with VBA XML n ASP 2008 rar html - Pub: Wordware [ISBN: 159822042X]
RShare | iFile | Professional Outlook 2007 Programming 2007 rar html - Pub: Wrox [ISBN: 0470049944]
RShare | iFile | SharePoint 2007 and Office Development Expert Solutions 2007 rar html - Pub: Wrox [ISBN: 047009740X]
RShare | iFile | Professional SharePoint 2007 Development 2007 rar html - Pub: Wrox [ISBN: 0470117567]
RShare | iFile | Beginning SharePoint 2007 Building Team Solutions with MOSS 2007 2007 rar html - Pub: Wrox [ISBN: 0470124490]
RShare | iFile | Beginning SharePoint 2007 Administration 2007 rar html - Pub: Wrox [ISBN: 0470125292]
RShare | iFile | Expert Access 2007 Programming 2008 rar html - Pub: Wrox [ISBN: 0470174021]
RShare | iFile | Professional SharePoint 2007 Web Content Management Development rar html - Pub: Wrox [ISBN: 0470224754]
RShare | iFile | Professional Microsoft Search SharePoint 2007 and Search Server 2008 rar html - Pub: Wrox [ISBN: 0470279338]
RShare | iFile | Professional Microsoft SharePoint 2007 Design 2008 rar html - Pub: Wrox [ISBN: 047028580X]
RShare | iFile | Professional SharePoint 2007 Design 2008 rar html - Pub: Wrox [ISBN: 047028580X]
RShare | iFile | Professional Microsoft Office SharePoint Designer 2007 2009 rar html - Pub: Wrox [ISBN: 0470287616]
RShare | iFile | Prof Office Busi Appl Dvlopmnt Using M Office ShrPoint Srvr 2007 n VSTO rar html - Pub: Wrox [ISBN: 0470377313]
RShare | iFile | Professional Microsoft SharePoint 2007 Workflow Programming 2008 rar html - Pub: Wrox [ISBN: 0470402512]
RShare | iFile | Social Computing with Microsoft SharePoint 2007 2009 rar html - Pub: Wrox [ISBN: 047042138X]
RShare | iFile | Microsoft SharePoint 2007 for Office 2007 Users 2009 rar html - Pub: Wrox [ISBN: 047044875X]
RShare | iFile | Expert WSS 3 0 and MOSS 2007 Programming 2008 rar html - Pub: Wrox [ISBN: 0764538137]


*SEE THE ATTACHMENT FOR LINKS*

----------


## 06pg22

Lynda Project 2007

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mohammed21

> OFFSHORE ENGINEERING
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Is this second edition with color photos?

----------


## summerguyin

brother.. can u find" Pipe Stress Engineering " by  " Liang-Chuan Peng " .need it . thanks in advance

----------


## mikelo76

Does anybody have these books:


1. Thermal Analysis of Welds
2. Procedure Handbook of Arc Welding



ThanksSee More: Any Book You Need

----------


## geophysicien1

i think that mr abdelhak play with us because i don't see that he help any person in this section so we should dtop to participate in his section

----------


## whitefalcon

Dear Mohamed Abd Elkhalik,

I am a student from Hungary ( University of Miskolc ). I am writing my thesis now an I looking for Coiled tubing string tool examples ( for any applications, clean out, sementig, acid, frac....)
Could you help me ?

Regards,
Peter Galyas
galyipeter@gmail.com

----------


## Paldex

Al-Salam Alaykom Mr. Mohamed Abd,

Can u please share if u have the any of the Hydrocarbon Processing Magazine from 1990 - 2007........

Thank u in advance....

----------


## boyz211

Any1 plz upload R.w Miller Flow handbook

----------


## Jasem

hi i need :

Palaeoecology: ecosystems, environments and evolution by P. J. Brenchley and D.A.T. Harper, Chapman and Hall, London, 1998,

please help me  :Smile:

----------


## ssrvv78

Sir,
I need coil tubing manual, i will appriciate if you can provide me design manual for wire line , some design manual for slickline power pack, hydraulics etc. at rrvr52@aol.com

----------


## jbalagee

could you please upload ASME B 16.47
thanks and regards

----------


## cpchonburi

ASME B16.47-2006. I got it form this forum.
Link: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## ChristianSembiring

Hey hallo....

Do you have API  579-1/ASME FFS-1 Fitness-For-Service 2nd Ed. June 2007 ? 
Please share it to me.....

Also, do you know any SLAB or DEGADIS calculation logic (not only software) or Ebook? I need it to built Software of RBI and and in Consequences Level 2 RBI needs Cloud Dispersion Analysis
Last, do you know any Fluid Property Solver calculation logic (not only software), this is also needs for Consequences Level 2 calculation

Please let me know. Thanx

Regards,
Christian Sembiring
Materials Engineer and RBI Software Developer
Indonesia

----------


## newjunki

all dear, i have any problem i want to find circuit and data rewind for motor
i search the book which name is Armature Winding and Motor repair 
if who has this book or has seen this please help me
thank you very much

----------


## cpchonburi

I have form this forum; **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



> Hey hallo....
> 
> Do you have API  579-1/ASME FFS-1 Fitness-For-Service 2nd Ed. June 2007 ? 
> Please share it to me.....
> 
> Also, do you know any SLAB or DEGADIS calculation logic (not only software) or Ebook? I need it to built Software of RBI and and in Consequences Level 2 RBI needs Cloud Dispersion Analysis
> Last, do you know any Fluid Property Solver calculation logic (not only software), this is also needs for Consequences Level 2 calculation
> 
> Please let me know. Thanx
> ...

----------


## basoo84

Dear All



please upload the following book if any one has it

OIL AND GAS ENGINEERING GUIDE by Herve Baron

 ISBN : 9782710809456

i will be really thankful.

with best regardsSee More: Any Book You Need

----------


## boomerangbomb99

Dear Sir,
I need a book about performing the first stage of exploration schedule, after had agreement. The detail of schedule include all kind of exploration stage.

Thank you very much,
yours faithfully,

----------


## sammo

Hi,
I need petrel" fracture madeling' and" uncertainty and workflow editor" manuals
so if you have them share us
Thanx much

----------


## bfan

what a kind man！

----------


## servidor

hi all
Greetings.
I'm looking for the "Degremont Water Treatment Handbook" someone will have?
thanks in advance!

----------


## 06pg22

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]





> hi all
> Greetings.
> I'm looking for the "Degremont Water Treatment Handbook" someone will have?
> thanks in advance!

----------


## Hiren

Looking for API Vocational training series books..pls share if you have any of them. Thanks.

----------


## servidor

tanks!!!
really appreciate this, I had time looking for it and thank you very much as if we can help Lao greetings that will be done

----------


## servidor

> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



really appreciate this, I had time looking for it and thank you very much as if we can help Lao greetings that will be done

----------


## josefreitas

I need the following book:

Power Plant Performance Monitoring

Who knows where to find it?

Please send the link to me.

Thank you

----------


## josefreitas

Do you have the book
power plant performance monitoring ?

please send to me an email. jose_manuel_freitas@yahoo.com


thanks

----------


## fizzyshadow

Could u please upload "Welding :Stick Out Tongue: rinciples and applications" by Larry F. Jeffus

----------


## rpras

can you please upload this book " design of thermal oxidation  system for volatile organic compound " by David A Lewandowski


Thanks in advanceSee More: Any Book You Need

----------


## hacker0521

i have got yilmaz ozedogan 
let's exchange with me by geogiga
****er0521@yahoo.com

----------


## abdulx

looking for pdms 10.5 manuals, thanks

----------


## amahaminer

here u r
SPE-94644-PA
 The Dimensionless Productivity Index as a General Approach to Well Evaluation
 Iskander R. Diyashev, Sibneft Oil
 Michael J. Economides, U. of Houston


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Pradhipta W Nurrobbi

dear Mr.Mohamed Abd Elkhalik

I'm on progress for doing certification project in Indonesia,i need description of Gas Plant, Gathering Station, Enhanced Oil Recovery & Coogeneration if you have those handbooks can you help me to send my email "dhipta_metal03@yahoo.com or pradipta.wnurrobbi@gmail.com"

Regards

Pradipta

----------


## dcciie251

the books i like best are  
《Shale Gas Development》
《A Thousand Barrels a Second》
《3-D Structural Geology》
《Well Cementing》
《World Energy Atlas 2007》
really good books did someone ever read any ?

----------


## goalguy

Need All volumes of encyclopedia

encyclopedia of chemical processing and design by john mcketta

thanx

----------


## nguyenlam19

hello everyone
I need help finding the book:
Bioprocess engineering , 2nd edition by M.L Shuler
please help me find it, I really need it
thanks

----------


## sikiruolubus

Hi, please send me some of the books

----------


## gasengineer+

Molecular Sieves Rosemarie Szostak!!

----------


## sharmeen

I am looking for this ebook
 Chemical Process Calculations Manual by David Carr Igbinoghene 

Can you provide this ebook

thanks

----------


## josefreitas

who knows the link for 

Power plant performance monitoring

I appreciate a help. jose_manuel_freitas@yahoo.com

thanks

----------


## akill3r

i am in bad need of these books
help me out...

1 "Elements of Chemical Process Engineering "by D.S.J.Jones
2 " The Industrial Practice of Chemical Process Engineering" by S. W. Bodman
3 "Chemical and process engineering unit operations: A bibliographical guide (Bibliographical guides) "by Kay Bourton




thanks in advance...See More: Any Book You Need

----------


## josefreitas

i need

Power plant performance monitoring

who can help to find that ---> jose_manuel_freitas@yahoo.com

----------


## thaly2010

Dear Mr. Alaykom 

I am working on my thesis about Matrix Stimulation, if you could share any book or article about this topic I'll be very grateful. Thank you.

Cheers

Thal&iacute;a Hern&aacute;ndez
tihh_499@hotmail.com

----------


## samrat

Dear Members,
Does any body has *"BICERA"(BRITISH INERNAL COMBUSTION ENGINE RESEARCH ASSOCIATION)** manual? Would be helpful if somebody can upload on this site. Thanks,\
samrat*

----------


## driller

Hi,

Does anyone have Business Fundamentals for Engineers by C. Kuo. Please send the link. Thanks & regards

----------


## mismail

The petroleum Industry: A nontechnical guide; Conaway, Charles
2. Oil, Gas Exploration, and production : Reserves, costs contracts; IFP publications
3. Oil and Gas Pipelines: in nontechnical language, Leffler, William
4. Petroleum Refining:Technology and Economics, 5 th edition; Gary, James
5. Petroleum Refining in Nontechnical Language, 3rd Edition; William, Leffler
6. Natural Gas in Nontechnical Language; Busby, Rebecca L.
7. LNG: A nontechnical Guide; Shearer, Gordon
8. Energy and Emission Markets: Collision or Convergence?
9. Fundamentals of Trading Energy Futures and Options; Brown, Stewart L.
10. Managing Energy Risk: An integrated view on Power and Other Energy markets; Burger, Markus
11. Managing Energy Price Risk; Kaminski, Vincent
12. Trading Natural Gas: A Nontechnical Guide; Sturm, Fletcher J.
13. Energy Derivatives: Pricing & Risk Management; Clewlow, Les
14. Managing Energy Risk: A Nontechnical Guide to Markets and Trading; John Wengler
15. Energy Risk management: A non technical introduction to energy derivatives; Leppard, Steve
16. Energy markets: PRice risk management and trading; James, Tom
17. Energy Modelling: Advances in teh Management of Uncertainty; Kaminski, Vincent
18. Surviving Energy Prices; Beutel, Peter C.
19. Fundamentals Of oil and Gas Accounting; Wright, Charlotte
20. Introduction to Global oil and gas business; Vactor, Samuel Van
21. Energy Storage, A non technical guide; Baxter, Richard
22. Renewables Energy in Nontechnical Language; Chambers, Ann


i know its a long list. but i really need them. Help me pleaseeeeee!

----------


## viskzsenior

Hello m_abd_elkhalik 

I looking for the following:

ACGIH Industrial Ventilation A Manual of recommended pratice for design;
ACGIH Industrial Ventilation A Manual of recommended pratice for Operation and Maintenance;
ACGIH Handbook of Ventilation for Contaminant Control;
2010/2011 TLVs and BEIs

Thanks

----------


## Zackeo

Dear Members,

I'm desperately searching for this book. 

*Subsea Engineering Handbook Edited By Yong Bai  &  Qiang Bai*

Please help...

Best,

Zackeo

----------


## The Game

Please help me with this book:

advanced drilling engineering principles and design by G.R. Samuel and X. Liu.

I would be very grateful.

----------


## KHALIDA

plz upload the book "REVALIDATION PROCESS HAZARD ANALYSES" by AiChe

----------


## Papa Micky

Can i please get the book 'Principles of sedimentology and stratigraphy by Sam boggs'. Please send it to me via mail on: papamicky@gmail.com

----------


## deepa.jagtiani

Can u send me nicholas chopey- handbook for chemical engineering calculaions.
My Id:deeps_jagtiani@yahoo.co.in

----------


## SammyRod

Hello:



I am requiring the following book:

Distillation Tray Fundamentals
M.J. Lockett
Cambridge University Press

I would appreciate if any of you can post it.

Thank you very muchSee More: Any Book You Need

----------


## Papa Micky

Hi,
can you please provide a link for the book "Palaeontology Invertebrate by Henry Woods".
Thank you.
e-mail: papamicky@gmail.com

----------


## elvisjj

Hi,

I would be very grateful to you if you send me the link for "A Primer of OilWell Drilling, 7th edition".

Thank you.
e-mail : elvis.rajaa@gmail.com.

----------


## mirro

guys whats going on in this thread????

----------


## abhilasha

Dear Sir,
Can you provide following article from AIChE Journal Volume 6, Issue 3, pages 494500, September 1960
"The kinetics of the absorption of phosgene into water and aqueous solutions" by W. H. Manogue,R. L. Pigford

----------


## foxawan

Looking EJMA standard.
If anyone has it, please e-mail to farrukh.hanif@descon.com

----------


## waqar9583

Asalaam alaikum ,

Brother Mohmmed i am Polymer Engineer My Name is Waqar Ahmed and Looking to Make Career in Petroleum Field Please Guide me What should i do Qualification and Courses and were should i apply for job.

Awaiting your response.

----------


## rgopinath

Please send "Recent advances in basic and applied aspects of industrial catalysis"  By T. S. R. Prasada Rao, to rgopinath5@rediffmail.com

----------


## Alis

A Commands Guide Tutorial for SolidWorks 2007 ???

----------


## peroo

I need VDI Heat Atlas. (or VDI WarmeAtlas, earlier version)
Thanks

----------


## Budiana

thanks very much

----------


## hbili

Can anybody share MWKellogg's Design of Piping Systems

----------


## fuma01

hello everybody!

Has anybody the book from A.J Berkhout "Seismic migration: imaging of acoustic energy by wave field extrapolation".
I need it urgently.


Thank you in advance  :Wink: See More: Any Book You Need

----------


## aseem

hey ...i hav a que...can we do acid fracturing in sandstones???

----------


## jpl860

Hi
You have this book?
Asphaltenes: chemical transformations during hydroprocessing of heavy oils
Thanks a lot of

----------


## getanasmalik

I am new to in piping Stress analysis need some good book regarding it can you plz mail me at { getanasmalik@gmail.com }  or please suggest me a good book or share a link with me

----------


## goalguy

Brother these books r needed desperately

petroleum refining technology by Dr Ram parsad

modern petroleum technology by g.d.hobson

refinery process handbook by S.Parkash

 thanx if u upload links

unitprocess@gmail.com

----------


## mubeshar786

Dear Bro! I need a handbook for OFM software, do you have this one. if can please send me at mubeshar125@yahoo.com I will be greatly thankful to u for this

----------


## jbondin

Dear All,

I am looking for the following book:

Guidance for Design, Construction, Modification, Maintenance and Decommissioning of Filling Stations (Revised March 2005) - 2nd Edition
issued by 
Association for Petroleum and Explosives Administration (APEA)
Can someone help?

Thanks

----------


## anil_g01

hi,

If u have got any of these books can u share it with me, I am also looking for them.

Thanks in advance
Anil

----------


## partho143

I want following books Urgently- can anyone help?
1) B.S.Grewal's "Higher Engineering Mathematics" Urgently.
2) Mathematical Methods in Chemical Engineering, 2nd Edition  -By V. G. Jensen  &  G. V. Jeffreys

Partha (ppc032@knpc.com)

----------


## rahullavand

i need this book.
Piping Stress Analysis By L.C.Peng
also i need Piping layout notes.
if u have please send me @ rahul_lavand@rediffmail.com

----------


## rachid2000

Please I need this tutorial 

"QC-Robertson Seismic data Processing"

----------


## Alis

Salam, I need this book -->Simulation Engineering: Build Better Embedded Systems Faster, Jim Ledin<----
                                   -->Simulation with Entropy in Engineering Thermodynamics, Thoma Jean, Mocellin Gianni<---
                                   -->Modelling and Simulation in Thermal and Chemical Engineering, Thoma J., Ould Bouamama B.<---
                                   -->Dynamic Systems for Creative Technology ,Van Amerongen <---
                                   -->Bond Graphs - A Methodology for Modelling Multidisciplinary Dynamic Systems, Borutzky, Wolfgang<--
please send me to      alis_malovic@hotmail.com

----------


## josefreitas

please share. thanks

See More: Any Book You Need

----------


## wellwisher54321

Can you provide a link to the following book
"Oil & gas engineering guide technip by Herve BAron"

----------


## Mgr

Pls anybody share the book Power Plant Water Chemistry: A Practical Guide by BradBucker.
Thanks in advance.

----------


## mk.chy12

Please, upload Thermal Insulation Handbook by J F Malloy

----------


## mrgoodboydatdat

Aslam-o-Alaikum,

I need the following book
"Distillation and other industrial seprations"
by: Wayne D. Monnery and William

Plz share if you have

----------


## yovaio

Hi 
I need the book "Seismic Methods" by Michel Lavergne translated into english.
Thanks in advance.

If anyone wants I can send "Seismic Data Analysis" by Oz Yilmaz.

mateuszgrniak@yahoo.com

----------


## atle

Hi 

Mohamed Abd Elkhalik 

I need this book:



A Primer of Oilwell Driling 7.Ed

Or 6.Ed

By : Dr.Paul Bommer



Please

atleomar@hotmail.co.uk

----------


## mk.chy12

Hi, Please somone upload Thermal Insulation Handbook by J F Malloy...

Thanks

----------


## abdulx

Hi
i am looking for pdms 12 training manuals.
Thanks in advance

----------


## tayyabses

Dear ,

I need 
A Quick Guide  API 510 Certified Pressure Vessel Inspector by Clifford Matthews.
If u can upload or mail me at 
tayyabses@gmail.com

Thanking in advance for ur co-operation.

----------


## mikeangelo

hi,

I am looking for thie paper:

Single-Trip Perf-Pac Gun Hanger System Reduces Operation Cycle Time and Formation Exposure

if there is some one who could give a hand

thankss

----------


## tayyabses

Dear Mohamed Abd Elkhalik, 

I need "A quick guide for API 510 Pressure Vessel Certified Inspector by Clifford Matthews".

If u can upload, I will be very thankful to u.

Appreciate ur co-operation.

----------


## Lajangmaoet

Is there anyone who has Korean standard for piping and civil?


thank youSee More: Any Book You Need

----------


## alborz1985

i need this book very quick and immediate. please help me.
*Offshore risk assessment: principles, modelling and applications of QRA studies*

----------


## krishna.neelabh4

Is there any book available for petroleum refining quiz (consists of multiple choice questions)? Please..... I need it very urgently for competitive exams.

Thanks & regards

----------


## SNman

Hello knowledge dealer!

Thanks a lot for your contributions. I am a materials' engineer and would be grateful if someone could share "Advanced Mechanics of Materials" by A. P. Boresi 
and some other excellent books dealing with theory of elasticity and non-elastic continuum mechanics. 

I work on the design and production of Oil and Gas equipment, and need to build a very good library for consulting.  

Again, thanks a lot. You 've made my life easier and deeper my understanding with your contributions.

----------


## iantz

Hi 
I need the book "Composition and properties of oil well drilling fluids" by Henry C. H. Darley.
Thanks in advance.

mailblck@gmail.com

----------


## kuldeep_chemical

I need this handbook "Materials Selection for the Chemical Process Industries by
C. Dillon".

----------


## kuldeep_chemical

I need this handbook "Materials Selection for the Chemical Process Industries by
C. Dillon".
Mail Id is chemkuldeep@gmail.com

----------


## sk_mohan

Hi,

Can you provide the IHS's GEPS and PEPS data for Africa, Australia and Latin American countries..

----------


## vps_56

need asme b 16.25

----------


## mohsensafari

Dear Guys

Would you please provide me these books.
Many thanks for all your kinds in advance.
Regards


1. Transient Well Testing , 2009, By: Kamal, Publisher SPE
2. Well Test Design and Analysis , 2011, By: Stewart, Publisher: PennWell
3. Fundamentals of Drilling Engineering , 2011, By: Mitchell , Publisher: SPE

My e.mail adress is 
mohsensafari1985@gmail.com

----------


## escalante

Hi Everybody,


Dear Friends, can anyone have one of the following books to upload???


Valve Selection Handbook, 4th edition" - december 1998 
R.W. Zappe
Gulf Publishing Company - Houston, Texas, USA 


Valve Handbook" - 2nd Edition, June 2004 
Skousen, Philip L. 
McGraw-Hill Professional Publishing 

"Handbook of valves and actuators" - First edition June 2007 
Brian Nesbitt 
Elsevier 


Thank you so much,
Daniel.

----------


## mohsensafari

Dear Guys

Would you please provide me these books.
Many thanks for all your kinds in advance.
Regards


1. Transient Well Testing , 2009, By: Kamal, Publisher SPE
2. Well Test Design and Analysis , 2011, By: Stewart, Publisher: PennWell
3. Fundamentals of Drilling Engineering , 2011, By: Mitchell , Publisher: SPE

My e.mail adress is
mohsensafari1985@gmail.com

----------


## mohsensafari

Dear guys

Would you please send me these books.

Many thanks for all your kinds in advance.
Regards


1. Transient Well Testing , 2009, By: Kamal, Publisher SPE
2. Well Test Design and Analysis , 2011, By: Stewart, Publisher: PennWell


3. Fundamentals of Drilling Engineering , 2011, By: Mitchell , Publisher: SPE

my email address is
mohsensafari1985@gmail.comSee More: Any Book You Need

----------


## Moyosore

Sir 
Thank you for your effort, may Allah reward you, I am a student in need of the following books:
a Thomson and Wright: Oil Property Evaluation
b Project Economics and Decision Analysis:Mian
c Economics of Worldwide Petroleum Production: R Seba
Thank you

----------


## mahaer

Hi, I am looking for the book by Favennec - Petroleum Refining : Refinery Operation & Management. It is a IFP/Technip publication. There are other posts where this  book has been requested but nobody has posted its link. I thought u can help as usual. Thanks in advance.
-mahaer

----------


## nael

Dear Mohamed
I would be obliged if you can please email me any materials regarding simulation of refinery process or refinery process simulation 
n_alkhamisee@yahoo.com 
Thanks alot

----------


## adeshchem

I need the following book.

Surface Production Operations, Volume 2:, Second Edition : Design of Gas-Handling Systems and Facilities (Surface Production Operations) 
by Ken Arnold Maurice Stewart 

please.
 thanks.

----------


## julyrain2009

Dear Brothers and sister,


I would like to request all of you.
I am starting to study about Cadworx and PDMS.
I can not attend any course,Cause the fees of courses are so expensive.I can not pay it.
So please send to me any training books or training video or some free download software to me kindly to my gmail.
Or send the download link to me. 
I will not forget your help to me.
My email is julyrain2009@gmail.com.
Please kindly send to me.

Thanks you so much for your help,

julyrain2009

----------


## Ulziisaikhan Olonbayar

Hey guys 
I need 
Formulas and Calculations for Drilling, Production and Workover: All the Formulas You Need to Solve Drilling and Production Problems, Second Edition
this book. If any body have can you send to my mail?
olzii_mt@yahoo.com

----------


## Petro_Freak

Petroleum Geology By. R.E Chapman
Please mail it to varvij(dot)viju@gmail(dot)com

Thanks  :Smile:

----------


## 06pg22

> Petroleum Geology By. R.E Chapman
> Please mail it to varvij(dot)viju@gmail(dot)com
> 
> Thanks



here you are
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Petro_Freak

^ thanks a lot  :Smile:

----------


## abdulx

Assalmo alaykoum Ramadan Moubarrak,
if you kann help,i look for PDMS 12 Trainings manuals.

Thanks in advance
Schokran wa assalam

Abdullah

----------


## fredcedeno

Hello there! I need a simple book hope you can help me
advanced mathematics for engineers and scientifics by spiegel

Thanks in avanced

----------


## selmagis

Hi @mahaer, if you now French language, you could find that book in library under thread "Useful site". Search term "Favennec".  :Smile: 

See More: Any Book You Need

----------


## selmagis

Hi @SNman, search term "Advanced Mechanics boresi" in library under thread "Useful site".  :Smile:

----------


## selmagis

Hi @adeshchem, search term "Surface Production Operations" in library under thread "Useful site".  :Smile:

----------


## selmagis

Hi @escalante, some handbook about valves you could find in library under thread "Useful site".  :Smile:

----------


## selmagis

Hi @iantz, if you need "Composition and Properties of Drilling and Completion Fluids [5 ed.]" by Henry C. H. Darley, serch in library under thread "Useful site".  :Smile:

----------


## athoms

I'm looking for Fundamentals of Engineering Thermodynamics, 7th Edition Moran

email
ayoatay@gmail.com

----------


## fredcedeno

Hello there! I need a simple book hope you can help me
advanced mathematics for engineers and scientifics by spiegel

Thanks in avanced

Email: FredCedeno@gmail.com

----------


## kholu

Plz could you suggest and give me the links for Books on Artificial Lift.
I need to know it from the Basics

----------


## selmagis

Hi @kholu, I'm not in that area, but here are for for start what you should know: 
Basic Artificial Lift - **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Selecting AF Method - **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
A prediction to the best artificial lift method - **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Also, here is Course content about AF: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
and book by Course Tutors, Well Completion Design - **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
and another book Technology of Artificial Lift Methods - **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Hope you'll enjoy learning. :Smile:

----------


## selmagis

Hi @athoms, try this: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## kholu

@selmagis:- Thank You Very Much For Your help.
Could you also suggest me how to learn software part for it.
Prosper etc.
If i could get Prosper itself and it's manual.

----------


## Nabilia

> I'm looking for Fundamentals of Engineering Thermodynamics, 7th Edition Moran
> 
> email
> ayoatay@gmail.com




Fundamentals of Engineering Thermodynamics	
by:  Michael J. Moran, Howard N. Shapiro, Daisie D. Boettner, Margaret B. Bailey 7th Ed. 2010   79.8mb

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## selmagis

Hi @kholu. I couldn't help you, cause I am not deal with Prosper, but probably someone could help you here in forum. I suggest you to search through threads, or to start your thread but in another part of forum. Wish you luck.

See More: Any Book You Need

----------


## omsmk

Would you be having Corrosion & Water Technology for Petroleum Producers Book - Loyd W. Jones

----------


## samir almuharib

Can you please find material for Forecasting future IPR (Step by Step). Thank you
kp2@telus.net

----------


## syavka

Would you be so kind to send me Petroleum Refining in Nontechnical Language
alfrenn@yahoo.com

THanks

----------


## selmagis

Hi @syavka, look there: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## syavka

Thanks for the quick response but the problem is that I was looking for a new edition.
1985 edition to be honest a bit outdated ((

----------


## selmagis

Ok, but you didn't tell previous what you need exactly. Anyway, I recommend you to send a request there too.

----------


## tinkerman

Hello Guys,

I am looking for the following book 'Guidelines for the safe & optimum design of hydrocarbon pressure relief & blowdown systems'.

I appreciate all help as I had trouble finding it on the internet. 
Regards.

----------


## escalante

Hi Selmagis,

Thank you for the information, but can you tell me where I can find the thread useful site?
Can you please send the link?

Thank you so much.
Daniel.

----------


## llll1800

need "API pilot series" in pdf form

----------


## selmagis

@escelante (Daniel), here is link for "Useful site": **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
and here is another one "Reliable library": **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Good luck!  :Semi Twins:

----------


## escalante

Dear Selmagis,

Thank you very much.
Kind regards,

Daniel.

----------


## kishorekolli

I need this book very urgently, if available with you please share me


*Chemical Engineering in the Pharmaceutical Industry: R&D to Manufacturing. David J. am Ende (Editor) ...



*My mail Id : kishore.kolli@hotmail.comSee More: Any Book You Need

----------


## selmagis

@kishorekolli, I haven't those title but if you are interested in "Pharmaceutical Production - An Engineering Guide", Icheme and "Research and Development in the Chemical and Pharmaceutical Industry 3rd ed", just ask and I will upload. If you have a luck, maybe some of pages in preview could help you: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## kishorekolli

Hai Selmagis,

 Thanks for the support, you can upload those two books which can help me

----------


## selmagis

Hi @kishorekolli. Here are what you ask for, 
PharmProduction - EG on **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
R&D CPI 3rd ed - **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Enjoy in reading  :Semi Twins:

----------


## Paldex

Dear Friends,

Do any body have "A Practical Guide to Expansion Joints" by Expansion Joint Manufacturers Association. If so please share it...

Thankyou in advance...

----------


## selmagis

Look there for joints: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## kishorekolli

thanks for the post, but both the links are not working,

 after downloading it is giving that file is damaged,

 so can you please upload

----------


## selmagis

@kishorekolli sorry, something wrong with my CD with these books, but it's good you warned me this way.  Here are renewed uploads:
EG2PP - **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
R&D in the CPI - **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
and bonus one
Research and Development Management in the Chemical and Pharmaceutical Industry: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Now should be good.  :Smile:

----------


## nael

Thanks alot for your great contribution

----------


## Paldex

Dear Selmagis,

Thanks for your link. The EJMA standard i have already, i required the book named as "A Practical Guide to Expansion Joints" by Expansion Joint Manufacturers Association (EJMA publication). If u have please share it.

Thanks in advance.

----------


## dusktime2004

Dear Sir,
If possible please send me the book "Introductory Digital Signal Processing with Computer Applications, 2E"
My emai id is   dusktime2004@gmail.com
Thanks in advance

----------


## dusktime2004

Kindly send me the book (Introductory Digital Signal Processing with Computer Applications Second Edition Paul A. Lynn)
Thanks & Regards
Zahid

----------


## olevin

Yes I have RMS, Petrel, IP4, CMG, Techlog, Geoframe, Eclipse, ocean, petromod and ... all latest version


Email: olevinsofts@gmail.comSee More: Any Book You Need

----------


## waynecruzz

assalamualaikum brother. 


I'm looking for softcopy of these book:

1. Drilling Engineering by J J Azar
2. Advanced Well Control By David Watson
3. Oilwell Drilling Engineering: principles and practices by H rabia

pleaseeee............

----------


## Petengineer

Hi,

I am currently studying Secondary and Enhanced Recovery methods and would like to like if someone can share the following books: 

- Miscible Displacement. Monograph No.8 by Fred Stalkup.
- Thermal Recovery. Monograph No. 7 by Michael Prats.

Thank you.

----------


## shaggysam

As Salam Alikum,

Bhai can you please give the link for IS 6623 & IS 1367.

Thanks in advance.

Allah Hafiz.

Sameer

----------


## renforg

Bro,

I am currently inspecting electrical apparatus in hazardous area.  Please allow me to copy IEC 60079-17 if you are having.

Many thanks.

----------


## selmagis

@renforg, **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## B.r. SridharReddy

Dear Sir,

           I am currently looking for the following 2011 editions

           1)SNT-TC-1A....2011
           2)ASNT CP-189-2011....iF POSSIBLE KINDLY UPLOAD..Thanks in advance.

----------


## yanni7ever

* 


     asnt     Basic

*

----------


## eaanand

Dear Ezzo Mohamed Sir,

I'm need of books regarding Romania oil fields especially moinesti oil field...Could you help me please....

Thank you in advance

Anand

----------


## mokhtar1427

Hello,
do you have the book titled "phaze meter operation and maintnance"?
thank you

----------


## samrat

Dear Members,
I am in need of OIL INDURSTRIES SAFETY DIRECTORATE CALLED AS *OISD 120, 2008* ,is a standard dealing with Inspection Of Compressor. This is issued by Ministry Of Petrolium, Govt. Of India. Would somebody help me.
samrat

----------


## hiteshnmodi

Dear Sir,

I want following book.

"Guide to European Pressure Equipment" By Simon Earland, David Nash, Bill Garden

Can you help me ? My mail id is hiteshnmodi@gmail.com

----------


## michael.sadeora

Can you please help me with the latest edition of BIS 2379?

Regards


Satnam SinghSee More: Any Book You Need

----------


## josefreitas

How can share the book "Power plant water chemistry: A practical guide"
thanks

----------


## traurick

hello

can anyone share

Oil, Gas Exploration, and production : Reserves, costs contracts; IFP publications ?

thanks for your help

----------


## Anwar_en

hello

can anyone share this book .

production logging-theoretical and interecive elements
or
New Fullbore Production Logging Sensor Improves the Evalution of production in Deviated and Horizantal Wells

----------


## samrat

DEAR FORUM MEMBERS
  I AM IN NEED OF A BOOK CALLED  " CENTRIFUGAL COMPRESSORS" BY DR. MEHERWAN.P.BOYCE . WOULD SOME ONE HELP ME PLEASE!!!!
samrat

----------


## amir51

dear all
I need book " Guide to storage tanks and equipment Bob Garner"
can anybody help me?
regards

----------


## selmagis

Guide to Storage Tanks and Equipment: 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

 :Untroubled:

----------


## imranmlis

Dear all i need the article, i will be greatful if someone provide this .

Andrew M. Gombos Jr., William G. Powell, Ian O. Norton, The tectonic evolution of western India and its impact on hydrocarbon occurrences: an overview, Sedimentary Geology, Volume 96, Issues 12, April 1995, Pages 119-129, ISSN 0037-0738, 10.1016/0037-0738(94)00129-I.

----------


## selmagis

@imranmlis, you're lucky! Found **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] on net.

 :Smile:

----------


## mokhtar1427

thank you sir but i didn't find the book in this link,can you link me again pls!!

----------


## olevin

Thanks friends

----------


## abdou2403

Hi all;
Can any one help to find this book:

Pressure regimes in oil and gas exploration, Bhagwan Sahay.

Regards

----------


## gs153

Dear members,
Pl. upload following book,

*Safety Management : Near Miss Identification, Recognition, and Investigation by Ron C McKinnon published by CRC Press*



thanksSee More: Any Book You Need

----------


## vfq3481

Fellow colleagues, I'm looking for:

Industrial RadiologyTheory and practice

Series: Non-Destructive Evaluation Series, Vol. 1 

Halmshaw, R.

2nd ed., 1995, 320 p.
Hardcover Information 
HardcoverHardcover version
ISBN 978-0-412-62780-4

THX in advance

----------


## vfq3481

And this one also:

Ultrasonic Methods of Non-destructive Testing
By Jack Blitz and Geoff Simpson
First edition 1996

Non-Destructive Evaluation Series
234 x 156 mm, 280 pp, Hardback. ISBN 0 412 60470 1
Published by Chapman & Hall London Home page

----------


## vfq3481

And this one...

ASM - Non-destructive testing of welds

----------


## mrbeen

> Al-Salam Alaykom Every Body
> 
> I think that you may know me i was posted " All new petroleum books is here '' & '' Free Production Books '', I'm so sorry to tell u that all my 4shared links is dead or abused by somebody as these books is aganist copyrights of ( Petroskills & SPE ).
> 
> But right now i'm trying to build my account again as many requests ask me these books again but to make this mission easy i want you to send me what books you specially need from my category if you know it before abusing or send me books title you need & i'll try to post it again or contact me on my yahoo ID : moh_abd_elkhalik@yahoo.com
> 
> Finally i'll make all efforts to save any material or book u need but please i want u to specify book needed especially in these topics *only* (  Production , Processing , Refining , Coiled Tubing , Well completion )
> 
> Yours 
> ...



i want to this 4 book.

1. NAFEMS A Finite Element Primer
2. NAFEMS Introduction to Nonlinear Finite Element Analyis (by, E. Hinton)

3. Finite Element Method for mechanics of solids with ANSYS applications (by, Dill, CRC Press)
4. Finite element simulations using ANSYS (by, Alawadhi, CRC Press)


please share some one.

thanks in adv.
mrbeen789

----------


## dark_horizon

Merchants of Grain - Dan Morgan

If any one has it, please upload it. Thanks.

----------


## BradS10

The Oil and Gas Engineering Guide By Baron

----------


## haytham el misry

Please can you provide me with materials and/or presentations (advices) and charts also are preferable and desired in the following topic as i am preparing a project study in this field:

Factors affecting well performance using Gas Lift Technique such as: GOR, well depth, injection rate, and oil viscosity....etc

----------


## sophiazcy

Hi.
I just registered on this site. My dad really needs "Materials Selection for Hydrocarbon and Chemical Plants"
Author:   By David A. Hansen and Robert B. Puyear
ISBN:   9780824797782

I wish you could send it to my email if you have it, michellezcy@hotmail.com
Thank you!

----------


## danidarwis

Hello Guys,

I am looking for a book of the oil and gas engineering guide which was written by Baron Harve year 2010 and published by Technip.
This book gives the reader an overview of how Oil & Gas Facilities are engineered. It covers their entire design cycle, from the high level functional duty to the detailed design. Each engineering task is described and illustrated with a sample document taken from a real project. Unlike engineering manuals which generally cover a specific discipline, such as process or civil engineering only, this work covers them.

if you have one please send it to daniyd63@yahoo.com

thanks
Dani

----------


## danidarwis

Hello Guys,

I am looking for a book of the oil and gas engineering guide which was written by Baron Harve year 2010 and published by Technip.
This book gives the reader an overview of how Oil & Gas Facilities are engineered. It covers their entire design cycle, from the high level functional duty to the detailed design. Each engineering task is described and illustrated with a sample document taken from a real project. Unlike engineering manuals which generally cover a specific discipline, such as process or civil engineering only, this work covers them.

if you have one please send it to daniyd63@yahoo.com

thanks
Dani

----------


## ben1793

Could somebody please help me find the Subsea engineering handbook please?
I have searched the forum and searched over the internet but cant find any downloads that work please help me.

----------


## acier58

> Could somebody please help me find the Subsea engineering handbook please?
> I have searched the forum and searched over the internet but cant find any downloads that work please help me.



I found this book over internet



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



RegardsSee More: Any Book You Need

----------


## samrat

Dear Members,Moderators,
Some time back I had requested for:
[B]CENTRIFUGAL COMPRESSORS BY DR. MEHERWAN P BOYCE.[B]
I haven't received any favorable response so far. Would you please help me? 
samrat

----------


## kido

hi 
i need the rotary drilling handbook .... can u count on u in this ?

----------


## isaka

Please do you have API 5000. And also can i get this book " Surface Operations in Petroleum By Gorge V. Chelinger et al

----------


## SammyRod

Thanks

----------


## SammyRod

acier58 

Thank you very much.

The book "Subsea Engineering Handbook" is very usefull

----------


## TAREE123

I am looking for " Practical management for Plant Turnarounds" by John A. MacLay. Pls provide the link for complete book.

----------


## cesare222

Can you please provide: Oil & Gas Production in Nontechnical Language by Martin S. Raymond (Author), William L. Leffler.
Thanks in advance

----------


## masoudnbox

I am looking for two books in PDF format:

1- Properties of Oil and Natural Gases, by Gulf Publishing Co
2- Introduction to petroleum exploration for non-geologists by Robert Stoneley

If you guys have access to these books please put a link here.

I appreciate your help.

----------


## selmagis

There are a few edition of *rotary drilling handbook*. Last one is copyrighted, but earlier edition could be find as PD in pdf. 
Look there:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## samrat

I am looking for a book titled:
*PROCESS DESIGN PRINCIPLES BY W.D.SEIDER, J.D.SEADER*
The ISBN # 0-471-24312-4. 
If any body has it, would be grateful if you would upload!!
samrat

----------


## raad66

hi, would you please send me a book entitled "horizontal wells " by Sharma .
thank you

----------


## gs153

Please upload the following book.



*"Safety Management :  Near Miss Identification, Recognition, and Investigation by Ron C McKinnon, CPC, CRC Press".*

regardsSee More: Any Book You Need

----------


## asirana

I need Foundations of engineering mark t. holtzapple. McGrw Hill. Requested  your help.
Thanks
Asif Rana

----------


## smeag0l

Pls can anyone send me a pdf copy of Subsea Engineering Handbook by Bai and Bai.I need it so urgently to prepare for a subsea engineering skill test

----------


## selmagis

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## selmagis

*@samrat*, do you still need ebook requested here under #299 ?

----------


## ufasuperstorm

Hi this is my first post. Does anyone have Petroleum Reservoir rock and fluid properties? Also does anyone have Economic evaluation and investment decision methods?

----------


## mehdiengineer

Hi, I would be very grateful if anybody could help me find the following Geophysical related books:

-3D seismic imaging Biondi, Biondo 2006
 -Seismic reservoir characterization : an earth modelling perspective Doyen, P. M. 2007
 -Static corrections for seismic reflection surveys Cox, Mike (Michael J. G.) 1999
 -Time Series Analysis and Inverse Theory. David Gubbins. Cambridge University Press, 2004. 
-Applied seismology : a comprehensive guide to seismic theory and application Gadallah, Mamdouh R. 2005
 -Seismic data processing : theory and practice Hatton, L. 1986
 -Seismic multiple removal techniques : past, present and future Verschuur, D. J. 2006

My e-mail is: m_112006@yahoo.co.uk

Thanks very much in advance.

----------


## georgecis

Hi,

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] it is :

Static Corrections for Seismic Reflection Surveys - Mike Cox - 1999
Time Series Analysis and Inverse Theory for Geophysicists - David Gubbins - 2004
Seismic Multiple Removal Techniques - Past, Present and Future - Dirk Jacob Verschuur - 2006

----------


## meradjifarid



----------


## mehdiengineer

> Hi,
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] it is :
> ...



thank you very very much for your great help. very much appreciated. I ckecked your wish list and realised all of them are non-geological, non-geophysical books. I have only few geological, geophysical books which might be useful to you. here is the link. hope this helps.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

the books are:

3-D seismic interpretation_ 2003.pdf 
A Practical Companion to Reservoir Stimulation.pdf 
SSS in WellLogs cores for HR Correllationst_ 1991.pdf 
An introduction to geophysical exploration_ 2002_ 3rd Ed..pdf 
Basic Geological Mapping_2004.pdf 
Carbonate Reservoir Characterization - Lucia 2007.pdf 
Exploration Geophysics _ 2009.pdf 
Facies model_ 1992.pdf 
Geology of Carbonate Reservoirs_ Ahr 2008.pdf 
Hydrocarbon exploration and production.pdf 
Principles of Sequence Stratigraphy_ 2006.pdf 
Reservoir engineering and petrophysics_2006.pdf 
Reservoir Simulation_ Khaled Aziz.pdf
Sedimentary basins _ Einsele_ 1992.pdf 
Sedimentary facies analysis_1995.pdf

Mehdi

----------


## mehdiengineer

> Hi,
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] it is :
> ...



thank you very very much for your great help. very much appreciated. I ckecked your wish list and realised all of them are non-geological, non-geophysical books. I have only few geological, geophysical books which might be useful to you. here is the link. hope this helps.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

the books are:

3-D seismic interpretation_ 2003.pdf 
A Practical Companion to Reservoir Stimulation.pdf 
SSS in WellLogs cores for HR Correllationst_ 1991.pdf 
An introduction to geophysical exploration_ 2002_ 3rd Ed..pdf 
Basic Geological Mapping_2004.pdf 
Carbonate Reservoir Characterization - Lucia 2007.pdf 
Exploration Geophysics _ 2009.pdf 
Facies model_ 1992.pdf 
Geology of Carbonate Reservoirs_ Ahr 2008.pdf 
Hydrocarbon exploration and production.pdf 
Principles of Sequence Stratigraphy_ 2006.pdf 
Reservoir engineering and petrophysics_2006.pdf 
Reservoir Simulation_ Khaled Aziz.pdf
Sedimentary basins _ Einsele_ 1992.pdf 
Sedimentary facies analysis_1995.pdf

Mehdi

----------


## georgecis

> thank you very very much for your great help. very much appreciated. I ckecked your wish list and realised all of them are non-geological, non-geophysical books. I have only few geological, geophysical books which might be useful to you. here is the link. hope this helps.
> 
> Mehdi



Thank you very much for checking and for the very useful books you shared.

Best regards,
georgecis

----------


## kuldeep_chemical

I need Book "Introduction to process engineering and design by SB Thakore & BI Bhatt"

See More: Any Book You Need

----------


## masoudnbox

If someone can put the link of this book here I appreciate it too. 

*Introduction to petroleum exploration for non-geologists by Robert Stoneley*

I am having hard times finding this book anywhere in the web.
I just need some maps of this book.





> I am looking for two books in PDF format:
> 
> 1- Properties of Oil and Natural Gases, by Gulf Publishing Co
> 2- Introduction to petroleum exploration for non-geologists by Robert Stoneley
> 
> If you guys have access to these books please put a link here.
> 
> I appreciate your help.

----------


## Ibrahim El Shafey

centrifugal pump clinic karassik plz

----------


## josefreitas

Please share

operation_and_maintenance_of_large_turbo-generators.rar

----------


## gs153

Please upload the following book.

"Safety Management : Near Miss Identification, Recognition, and Investigation by Ron C McKinnon, CPC, CRC Press".

regard

----------


## danadana

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

i need this book..it is about phthalic anhydride production process.. anyone have it??..pls

----------


## 5161440

Chemical Engineering Design Project: A Case Study Approach, Second Edition
Martyn S Ray (Author)

download Link: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

ISBN: 9056991361




> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> 
> i need this book..it is about phthalic anhydride production process.. anyone have it??..pls

----------


## doombuggy

Petroleum Production Systems 2nd Edition--Economides et al, pls i need this book. If anyone has it..pls upload.

----------


## odjag

troubleshooting natural gas processing pls

----------


## selmagis

This is one troubleshooting and something more arround: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## selmagis

Petroleum Production Systems 2nd Edition, epub: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## abdou2403

I need these two books, would you please help,

- Applied Subsurface Geological Mapping with Structural Methods - , Richard E. Bischke

- Quick Look Techniques for Prospect Evaluation by Richard E Bischke, Joseph L Brewton, Daniel J Tearpock 


this is my email: abnou@gmx.com

----------


## georgecis

> Petroleum Production Systems 2nd Edition, epub: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Does "ebookee.org" still works for you guys? All I get is "It works!    Tada    The web server software is running, yey." stupid message when I go directly to the site or "Not Found     The requested URL /Download-Petroleum-Production-Systems-by-Michael-J-Economides_2029648.html was not found on this server.      Apache/2.2.16 (Debian) Server at ebookee.org Port 80" when I go through a provided link.

I thought it was blocked/closed by the ever so thoughtful American friends, that's why I'm asking...   :Smile: See More: Any Book You Need

----------


## abdou2403

Download link for book :Frown: pdf/EPUB)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


or try this:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Marty Thompson

> Download link for bookpdf/EPUB)
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> 
> ...



What is the password? anyone

This is a bad file. We should not have to go to another site, have to answer quizes and expose our personal information and our computer to viruses to get a password.

----------


## acier58

> What is the password? anyone
> 
> This is a bad file. We should not have to go to another site, have to answer quizes and expose our personal information and our computer to viruses to get a password.



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


*Without password
Enjoy !*

PDF File
29.43 MB
626 Pages
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

or

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## notachance

hi does any one have these books i need it urgently tnx alot 
Basic concept in EOR processes bavriere
enhanced oil recovery Lake
enhanced oil recovery Lateil
fundamental of enhanced oil recovery pollen

----------


## khatab1

Kindly , I need this book :
A Quick Guide to API 510 Certified Pressure Vessel Inspector Syllabus 
Editor(s): Clifford Matthews 
Published: 2010 
Pages: 336 
Print ISBN13: 9780791859629

e-mail : khatab_0@yahoo.com

Thanks in advance

----------


## kashyap80

Anybody have the following books? If yes, could you please upload it.

Green Chemistry and Catalysis by Roger Arthur Sheldon (Author), Isabel Arends (Author), Ulf Hanefeld

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Spectroscopy in Catalysis: An Introduction by J. W. Niemantsverdriet

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## abdou2403

see the links below;

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

then;click *GetI*

----------


## abdou2403

For notachance:see links below, not exactly what u need, but hope useful, 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
then;click *GetI*

----------


## kashyap80

Thank you very much Abdou2403. appreciate your help.

----------


## Mohamed Elnagar

Hi Abd elkhalik,

Would you possibly upload "Submersible pump handbook-Centrilift"

I'll be glad if you have such book.

Regards,
Mohamed

----------


## abdou2403

*salam*mohamed

http://libgen.info/view.php?id=694160
then click *GetI*

is it what you r looking 4?

----------


## aditk.tm06

Assalamualaikum,


Does anyone has Muskat's book? "Physical Principles of Oil Production"... Such a great book, very classical.. I've been searching for almost 3 months and still haven't found that...

Abdurrahman, Indonesia..See More: Any Book You Need

----------


## mohanvm_1

I am looking for Gas Lift Manual by Gabor Takacs. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks











> Al-Salam Alaykom Every Body
> 
> I think that you may know me i was posted " All new petroleum books is here '' & '' Free Production Books '', I'm so sorry to tell u that all my 4shared links is dead or abused by somebody as these books is aganist copyrights of ( Petroskills & SPE ).
> 
> But right now i'm trying to build my account again as many requests ask me these books again but to make this mission easy i want you to send me what books you specially need from my category if you know it before abusing or send me books title you need & i'll try to post it again or contact me on my yahoo ID : moh_abd_elkhalik@yahoo.com
> 
> Finally i'll make all efforts to save any material or book u need but please i want u to specify book needed especially in these topics *only* (  Production , Processing , Refining , Coiled Tubing , Well completion )
> 
> Yours 
> ...

----------


## john zink

any bady have these two books?
Hydrogen flare stack diffusion flames

Joseph Grumer, United States. Bureau of Mines, United States. Space Nuclear Propulsion Office

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


WASTE TREATMENT AND FLARE STACK DESIGN HANDBOOK by Waste (Jan 1, 1968)

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] ck%20design%20handbook&page=1&rh=i%3Aaps%2Ck%3AWas te%20treatment%20flare%20stack%20design%20handbook 

thank you

----------


## selmagis

*J Zink*, First Public Domain:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## selmagis

*aditk.tm06*, Public Domain:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## john zink

> *J Zink*, First Public Domain:
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



thanx but i cant download this book!

----------


## selmagis

> thanx but i cant download this book!



Ok, be patient.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## kashyap80

Hi All,

I need a book on catalysis: "Modeling and Simulation of Heterogeneous catalytic reactions". Can anybody help?

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## abdou2403

need these two books, would you please help,

- Applied Subsurface Geological Mapping with Structural Methods - , Richard E. Bischke

- Quick Look Techniques for Prospect Evaluation by Richard E Bischke, Joseph L Brewton, Daniel J Tearpock


this is my email: abnou@gmx.com

----------


## john zink

WASTE TREATMENT AND FLARE STACK DESIGN HANDBOOK by Waste (Jan 1, 1968)

----------


## john zink

Relief Systems Handbook - Cyril F. Parry
any body have this book ? this is very necessary for me .

----------


## rahuldgawali

I need this book "K.P. Singh and A.I. Soler, Mechanical design of heat exchangers and pressure vessel components" Can you please upload

----------


## john zink

any bod have?
kurita handbook of water treatment 
please share it .


thanxSee More: Any Book You Need

----------


## selmagis

Is **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] what you need?

----------


## RREEZZAA

Dear Selmagis,

Would you let me know what is the password to this file please.



*i just find out what was the password:   [link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]*

----------


## Geopad

Do u have the book titled "VSP Interpretive Processing: Theory and Practice"
By Ronald C. Hinds, Neil Lennart Anderson, Richard Dwight Kuzmiski

It would be very nice if someone could share it.

----------


## gunley

Hi
Does anyone have the newest Chemical Engineering Magazine ? December, Volume 90, Issue 52. Any informations would be very nice.

----------


## john zink

> WASTE TREATMENT AND FLARE STACK DESIGN HANDBOOK by Waste (Jan 1, 1968)







> Relief Systems Handbook - Cyril F. Parry
> any body have this book ? this is very necessary for me .



hi
is any body have these books?
thank you

----------


## selmagis

@Zink, maybe **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] could help you, but if not just drop in basket.

----------


## josefreitas

I NEED This BOOK: "Evaporative Cooling of circulating water, 2nd edition, L.D. Berman"

I apreciate if everybody find it.

thanks

----------


## john zink

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
1-Manufacturing Ethylene 
S B Zdonik 

2-Miracle of Petrochemicals: Olefins Industry: An In-Depth Look at Steam c ra che rs

3-Handbook of corrosion data By Bruce D. Craig, David S. Anderson, ASM International
4-Research information surveys on corrosion of metals, Volumes 1-3 By National Research Council
5-Corrosion tests and standards: application and interpretation By Robert Baboian

can any b ody help me?
is any body have these book too?

----------


## john zink

> @Zink, maybe **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] could help you, but if not just drop in basket.



unfortunately,this link not found!

----------


## john zink

> @Zink, maybe **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] could help you, but if not just drop in basket.



what is the password?
thanks

----------


## rubenneme

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## doombuggy

Please i need Petroleum Production Systems 2nd Edition by Economides, Hill etc

See More: Any Book You Need

----------


## dd2112

Hi,

If anybody have I need  'The Diffusion Handbook: Applied Solutions for Engineers' urgently.  Thanks

----------


## bts

Hi everyone I need,
1)NZS 5442 Gas Specification for Reticulated Natural Gas.
2)NZS 5258 Gas Distribution Networks
3)NZS 5259:2004 Gas measurement
4)NZS 5261 Gas Installation
5)NZS 5262 Gas Appliance Safety
6)NZS 5263 Gas Detection and Odorisation.


Thanks in advance.

----------


## bts

Hi everyone I need,
1)NZS 5442 Gas Specification for Reticulated Natural Gas.
2)NZS 5258 Gas Distribution Networks
3)NZS 5259:2004 Gas measurement
4)NZS 5261 Gas Installation
5)NZS 5262 Gas Appliance Safety
6)NZS 5263 Gas Detection and Odorisation.


Thanks in advance.

----------


## john zink

Handbook of Compressed Gases
ISBN: 978-0-412-78230-5 (Print) 978-1-4615-5285-7 (Online)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
or
Handbook of Compressed Gases by Compressed Gas Association Inc. (Nov 1999) 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## omarvader

I am looking for a book titled "Principles of Water Treatment"

----------


## poomins

I am trying to find out this book. If anyone collect it, please share.
FRI design book. This book is originated by Fractionation Research inc.
Thank you.

----------


## bts

Dear All please upload them for me.

ISO 15403-1:2006 Natural gas - Natural gas for use as a compressed fuel for vehicles - Part 1: Designation of the quality
ISO/TR 15403-2:2006 Natural gas - Natural gas for use as a compressed fuel for vehicles - Part 2: Specification of the quality.

----------


## moeed3940

Hello Everyone,
	I am student of M.Sc Petroleum Technology. I needed some guides and books so please help me. I will be really thankful for your kind share.


Deshpande, THE WORLD OF OIL (Wiley, 1996)

Abdel-Aal, H.K., Bakr, B.A. PETROLEUM ECONOMICS AND ENGINEERING (Marcel Dekker Inc. and Al-Sahlawi, M.A. 1992)

Shell Group, THE PETROLEUM HANDBOOK (Elsevier, 1983)

ARAMCO Manual PETROLEUM INDUSTRY ORIENTATION (1983)

British Petroleum OUR INDUSTRY PETROLEUM (1977)

kreyzig,E. ADVANCED ENGINEERING MATHEMATICS (7th Ed., John Wiley 1998)

Cohen, H. MATHEMATICS FOR SCIENTISTS AND ENGINEERS, (Prentice Hall Inc. 1992)

Samualson & Nordhaus ECONOMICS, (McGraw Hill, 1999)

Newndrop DECISION ANALYSIS FOR PETROLEUM EXPLORATION (Pennwell, 1975)

Guttman, I. & Wills, S.S., INTRODUCTORY ENGINEERING STATISTICS (J. Wiley 1982)
Hunter, J.S.

Rosenkrantz, W. INTRODUCTION TO PROBABILITY AND STATISTICS FOR SCIENTISTS AND ENGINEERS (Mac Grew Hills 1997)

Jones, D.S.J. ELEMENT OF PETROLEUM PROCESSING (J.Wiley, 1995)

Tissot, B.P. & Welte, D.H. PETROLEUM FORMATION AND OCCURRENCE (Springier Verlag, 1984)

Wauquir, J.P. CRUDE OIL AND PETROLEUM PRODUCTS (Edition Technip, 1995)

William, D.Mc Cain Jr. THE PROPERTIES OF PETROLEUM FLUIDS (PENN WELL, 1990)

Hunt, J.M. PETROLEUM GEOCHEMISTRY AND GEOLOGY (Freeman, 1996)

Thomson, E.V. & Cackler, W.H INTRODUCTION TO CHEMICAL ENGINEERING (McGraw Hill, 1989)

HOUGEN,O.A. & Waton,K.M. CHEMICAL PROCESS PRINCIPLES, (Jhon Wiley and Sons, 1965)



Regards,
Abdul Moeed Kalson

----------


## alan353

will you please upload a link for this book:  petroleum refining in nontechnical language . Alan                       Alan_35@hotmail.co.uk

----------


## W.R. HOLLWOOD

Anyone one Petroleum Refining: in Nontechnical Language? I prefer 4th edition but 3rd should do as well.
Thanks

----------


## john zink

Relief Systems Handbook
By: Parry, Cyril F.  1992 Institution of Chemical Engineers
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
please upload this book ,any body that have it.
thank you

----------


## avs1984avs

I am looking for a book



Oil and Gas Field processing of petroleum Volume 3.

any one has the book please upload it,...........See More: Any Book You Need

----------


## minamagdy

Dear Brother, 

Can u provide me with the following books:

welding principles and practices 4th edition
Modern welding

best regards

----------


## john zink

guidelines for the safe and optimum design of hydrocarbon relief and blowdown systems
by The Institute of Petroleum, London ,2001 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## pank27

"Progressive Cavity Pumps" by Henri CHolet 

please upload this book

----------


## delight888

Hi i am after this book....  the Global Oil and Gas Industry: Management, Strategy, and Finance Inkpen, Andrew Moffett...

anyonegot a copy or e copy they can share.  Thanks

----------


## sammy12345

Hi,
I am new to eclipse and I am doing a study in CO2 EOR, I have one question and it is related to the economic analysis for the CO2 EOR, I have all the values from my results of CO2 EOR, but I am just finding it difficult to do an economic analysis. I got all the values for the operation and maintenance costs involved from the research papers and I also have the incremental oil produced from my simulation, which is 1.22 million tonnes oil from EOR alone, this turns out generate a revenue of $104,365,620 when I assume a price of 485/tonne of oil.
I just need to make an economic model now, I do have to prove that these O&M costs will not exceed the revenue generated  from the CO2 EOR.

I will be highly obliged if you have a dummy model, may be in excel, through which I can get an understanding of this.
regards
Azeem

----------


## zhaoy

if possible, could u share the book of encyclopedia of chemical processing and design?
my address:kraken@126.com
thanks any way for your contribution

----------


## nghanoi

Hello,
I guess I'm too late for this, the link is no longer there anymore. Does anybody still have these books around?

Seismic Multiple Removal Techniques - Past, Present and Future - Dirk Jacob Verschuur - 2006
3D seismic imaging / Biondo L. Biondi 


Thanks in advance.

----------


## nmoslava

Can somebody please post Frac Packing Handbook (Ali Ghalambor et al.)

Thank you very much

----------


## danadana

"Process Simulation And Control Using Aspen"
amiya k.Jana

----------


## bob3

AWS:

A5.25/A5.25M:1997(R2009) - SPECIFICATION FOR CARBON AND LOW-ALLOY STEEL ELECTRODES AND FLUXES FOR ELECTROSLAG WELDING 

A5.26/A5.26M-97 :Frown: R2009) - SPECIFICATION FOR CARBON AND LOW-ALLOY STEEL ELECTRODES FOR ELECTROGAS WELDING 

A5.10/A5.10M:2012 (ISO 18273) Welding ConsumablesWire Electrodes, Wires and Rods for Welding for Welding of Aluminum and Aluminum-AlloysClassification 

A5.14/A5.14M:2011 SPECIFICATION FOR NICKEL AND NICKEL-ALLOY BARE WELDING ELECTRODES AND RODS

A5.9/A5.9M:2012 SPECIFICATION FOR BARE STAINLESS STEEL WELDING ELECTRODES AND RODS 

A5.22/A5.22M:2012 SPECIFICATION FOR STAINLESS STEEL FLUX CORED AND METAL CORED WELDING ELECTRODES AND RODS

A5.28/A5.28M - 2005 SPECIFICATION FOR LOW-ALLOY STEEL ELECTRODES AND RODS FOR GAS SHIELDED ARC WELDING

A5.16/A5.16M:2007 SPECIFICATION FOR TITANIUM AND TITANIUM-ALLOY WELDING ELECTRODES AND RODS

----------


## mahokejriwal

Hi

Pls provide "Production Chemicals for the Oil and Gas Industry by Malcolm A. Kelland"....thanks

----------


## vanket

Hello! do you have Fundamentals of Casing Design by Hussain Rabia? thanks!

See More: Any Book You Need

----------


## niksam

The book "Applying the ASME Code: Plant Piping and Pressure Vessels" will be very useful. Thank you very much

----------


## minhky032003

Anyone have the book: Welding Process handbook by Klas Weman. Pls share minhky032003@yahoo.com
Thank in advance

----------


## gtpol57

Welding Process handbook by Klas Weman link :  
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## khoinguyen1407

> Petroleum Production Systems *2nd Edition*, epub: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



anyone have second edition of this book? Please share me the link  :Smile:

----------


## modeste2013

Hi Mr Mohamed,
My name's Modeste LAADE. I'm a junior Electrical Engineer and i'm very interrested in any documents in Production and Well Completion field.So i will be very happy if you can send me those documents. My email is: modestelaade@gmail.com
Thank you

----------


## lalos

Hi.

I'm looking for "bottomhole gas separation in electrical submersible pump installations" Alhanati, F. J. S., Ph.D. dissertation, The University of Tulsa, Tulsa, OK, 1993

Thanks for your help.

Best regards.

Lalos.

----------


## aprk_paul

Hi i am in need of the following books, can you please share if available
"Recent Advances in Mineral Processing Plant Design, _edited by Deepak Malhotra, Patrick R. Taylor, Erik Spiller, Marc LeVier_" and
"Separation Technologies for Minerals, Coal and Earth Resources, _By Courtney A. Young, Gerald H. Lut_"

----------


## emad19870

HI everyone , 
i need book ( guide to ground treatment - CIRIA C573 ,) 
Best Regards 
Emad

----------


## ammadkhan

HI,
i need GPSA 13th edition.

Plz help

----------


## abdou2403

see link below:

click *Get!* 



http://libgen.info/view.php?id=174321

----------


## ammadkhan

abdou2403,
thanks for the effort, but i required 13th edition printed last year.
I believe that attached link is for 12th edition?

----------


## yancheshmeh

al-salam alaykom va rahmat allah
hello brother
i need this book and jurnal please send them to my email:vahid_sourani@yahoo.com
1- D.l.katz Handbook of natural Gas Engineering,McGraw Hill, New York,1998
2- M. Jackson,stady state flow Computation Manual for Natural Gas Transmission Lines, American Gas association ,New York, 1994


3- R.G.Busaker and T.L.saati, Finite Graphs and Networks, McGraw Hill, New York,1995
thank you vahid_sourani@yahoo.comSee More: Any Book You Need

----------


## hatem.eldawy

Hello,

I will be really grateful if you can share me this book or send the download link to my mail : hatem.eldawy@gmail.com

"gas lift manual by gabor takacs"

I am in urgent need of this book.

Many Thanks

----------


## john zink

hi
i need :
Managing Research and Development
John E. Gibson

Basic research, applied research, and development in industry
National Science Foundation (U.S.), United States. Bureau of the Census

any body can help me?

----------


## RIL

> Al-Salam Alaykom Every Body
> 
> I think that you may know me i was posted " All new petroleum books is here '' & '' Free Production Books '', I'm so sorry to tell u that all my 4shared links is dead or abused by somebody as these books is aganist copyrights of ( Petroskills & SPE ).
> 
> But right now i'm trying to build my account again as many requests ask me these books again but to make this mission easy i want you to send me what books you specially need from my category if you know it before abusing or send me books title you need & i'll try to post it again or contact me on my yahoo ID : moh_abd_elkhalik@yahoo.com
> 
> Finally i'll make all efforts to save any material or book u need but please i want u to specify book needed especially in these topics *only* (  Production , Processing , Refining , Coiled Tubing , Well completion )
> 
> Yours 
> ...



Dear

I required a copy of standard: Effects of Liquid Viscosity on Rotodynamic (Centrifugal and Vertical) Pump Performance (ANSI/HI 9.6.7 - secure PDF),

please help to to get copy PDF for this standard.

Thank you.
P H Barvadiy

----------


## sambec

do you have the welding inspectors book NS477 please.

----------


## putra majid

Dear Mohamed,

Could you please share to me Books "Solution To Bolier And Cooling Water Problem"

Terimakasih

----------


## berdem

Hi friends,

I need 'The Emperor Has No Hard Hat - Achieving REAL Workplace Safety Results', by Alan D. Quilley.
ıf you have could you please share it with me and the rest of the friends?

----------


## cuivre81

Dear all,

Could you share me "Crude oil waxes, emulsions, and asphaltenes" of J. R. Becker

Thank in advance,

----------


## sensos

hi,
can anybody upload this book "Practical Enhanced Reservoir Engineering: Assisted with Simulation Software", Abdus Satter, Ghulam Iqbal....
Thanks

----------


## sensos

hi,
can anybody upload this book "Practical Enhanced Reservoir Engineering: Assisted with Simulation Software", Abdus Satter, Ghulam Iqbal....
Thanks

----------


## subwil

Can anyone help me with this?

A Quick Guide to Api 653 Certified Storage Tank Inspector Syllabus
A Quick Guide to API 570 Certified Pipework Inspector Syllabus
A Quick Guide to API 510 Certified Pressure Vessel Inspector Syllabus

My email probawil@hotmail.com

Thank you

----------


## madil529

Dear sir

i need these books urgently, kindly share if any one have these books


Maintenance and reliability best practices by ramesh gulati

100 years of mainteance and reliability by vee narayan


practical reliability engineering by patrick o cornor



thanks

----------


## jay_chem16

good collection of books

See More: Any Book You Need

----------


## samir almuharib

> good collection of books



Do you have a book about SAGD? Thanks

----------


## yopy_yogie

Assalamu'alaikum,
Dear sir, do you have book "Smart Process Plants : Software and Hardware Solutions for Accurate Data and Profitable Operations: Software and Hardware Solutions for Accurate Data". If you do, please kindly share it. I need so badly.

Regards

----------


## SLB

Hi friends
Hope everything goes well with you
I have provided a huge collection of newest petroleum software like: Petrel 2013.3, Eclipse 2013.1, Geoframe 2012, Paradigm 2011.3, Olga 7.2, OSP4.0.3, Mepo 4.2, Techlog 2013.2, RoXar RMS 2013.1, Ecrin 4.2.07, CMG 2013.1, S/M/T K/ingdom 8.8, Rokdoc 6.0.0.107, Desicion Space Desktop r5000.8.1.1, Drillworks 5000.8.1.1, Openworks r5000.8.1, VIP-Nexus 5000.4.4.0, Skua Gocad 2011.3, IPM 8.0, PetroMod 2013.1, Interactive Petrophysics 4.1, Openflow 2012.2, Pipesim 2013.1, Que$tor 3013Q1, FractPro 2013, Vista 13, Jason 8.4, GeoGraphix Discovery 2013, and so many other things ...
if anybody need Please contact me I will share with you. Also I need some applications hope you can kindly help me.

My E-mail is: slbsoft33@gmail.com

Cheers.

----------


## afzal7

Hi, Could you please upload "Petrel 201* :Workflow Editor and Uncertainty Analysis" and "Ocean Developers Guide" by schlumberger;  :Tranquillity:

----------


## Carlos Diego Gomes

Hi,

I need the Gas Lift Manual of Gabor Tacaks

Please send it to my email cdangomes@gmail.com

Thanks

----------


## RockyCentero

Who has got this book "Processing of Seismic Reflection Data Using MATLAB"  the link for the matlab codes is the following: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## selfcolor

Dear brother

I need books for artificial lift by Gabor Takacs
(1)Sucker-Rod Pumping Manual
or  Modern Sucker Rod Pumping 
(2)Gas Lift Manual
(3)Electrical Submersible Pumps Manual

please mail me swpilht@google.com

Thanks

----------


## selfcolor

Dear brother

I need books for artificial lift by Gabor Takacs
(1)Sucker-Rod Pumping Manual
or  Modern Sucker Rod Pumping 
(2)Gas Lift Manual
(3)Electrical Submersible Pumps Manual

please mail me swpilht@google.com

Thanks

----------


## selfcolor

sorry, wrong mail add.

pl send to swpilht@gmail.com

----------


## selfcolor

sorry, wrong mail add.

pl send to swpilht@gmail.com

----------


## selmagis

selfcolor: here is **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links].

----------


## selmagis

Here is: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] ...

See More: Any Book You Need

----------


## abdou2403

*espm

[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]*

----------


## abdou2403

*espm

[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]*

----------


## selfcolor

special thanks to  selmagis and abdou2403. 
Best Regards.

----------


## selfcolor

special thanks to  selmagis and abdou2403. 
Best Regards.

----------


## selfcolor

Do you guys have the book: "Reservoir Conformance Improvement" by Robert D. Sydansk and Laura Romero-Zeron, 2011?

----------


## sreejith

lease help me to find the Modern Vacuum Practise 3rd edition by Nigel Harris

Sreejith S
ssree_jith@yahoo.co.in

----------


## abdou2403

*any one could help to find this: Seismic Stratigraphy and Depositional Facies Models

can't download from: [link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
*

----------


## abdou2403

*any one could help to find this: Seismic Stratigraphy and Depositional Facies Models

can't download from: [link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
*

----------


## AdeoluAdegboye

Can anyone share / upload EJMA-2003, 8th edition.

----------


## zolfonun

thanks

----------


## selmagis

> *any one could help to find this: Seismic Stratigraphy and Depositional Facies Models
> *



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## selmagis

> Can anyone share / upload EJMA-2003, 8th edition.



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

See More: Any Book You Need

----------


## selmagis

> Can anyone share / upload EJMA-2003, 8th edition.



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## hmahesh

Many Thnkss.....

----------


## bhushi_14

Greetings Mohammed,
Do you have the book "Applied well Test interpretation" by John Spivey and John Lee ver 2013.


Thanks in advance,

Bhushan

----------


## loveday ndubuka

Dear Al-Salam Alaykom
Please, i need a book for PCN NDT LEVEL 2 CERTIFCATION PAST EXAM AND QUESTIONS

----------


## nico_vw

Greetings,

Can anyone please share the book

*Statistics for Petroleum Engineers and Geoscientists*
Jerry L. Jensen (Author), Patrick W. M. Corbett, David J. Goggin, Larry W. Lake

My email is nicolas.vincenti.w@gmail.com.

Thanks in advance.

----------


## nico_vw

Greetings,

Can anyone please share the book

*Statistics for Petroleum Engineers and Geoscientists*
Jerry L. Jensen (Author), Patrick W. M. Corbett, David J. Goggin, Larry W. Lake

My email is nicolas.vincenti.w@gmail.com.

Thanks in advance.

----------


## iancujianu6

> I have many oil and gas books in ROMANIA. Anybody needs



Hi ezzo mohamed. I am a Romanian chemical engineer. I am really interested in the books in romanian language you have. My email is iancujianu67@gmail.com.

Many thanks,
Iancu Jianu

----------


## gkmeera

could post : centrifugal compressor : a basic guide by meherwab P.boyce

----------


## loveday ndubuka

Please, i need it too, kindly help with this material for PCN NDT LEVEL 2 CERTIFCATION PAST EXAM AND QUESTIONS
Thanks alot
loveday

----------


## nico_vw

I just found the book I requested for and uploaded it.

Now I need the book *Applied Hydrodynamics in Petroleum Exploration* by Dahlberg.

Can anybody share it please?

Thanks in advance

----------


## nico_vw

I just found the book I requested for and uploaded it.

Now I need the book *Applied Hydrodynamics in Petroleum Exploration* by Dahlberg.

Can anybody share it please?

Thanks in advance

----------


## selmagis

Last one: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

See More: Any Book You Need

----------


## abdou2403

Anyone could help to find this book please:

*Shared Earth Modeling, Knowledge Driven Solutions for Building and Managing Subsurface 3D Geological Models.*

Authors : PERRIN Michel   RAINAUD Jean-Franois

----------


## abdou2403

Anyone could help to find this book please:

*Shared Earth Modeling, Knowledge Driven Solutions for Building and Managing Subsurface 3D Geological Models.*

Authors : PERRIN Michel   RAINAUD Jean-Franois

----------


## shishirdutt

BUNKERS - An analysis of practical , technical and legal issues  - by Christopher Fisher & Jonathan Lux - Petrospot limited - kindly give me the link for this book

----------


## Majom987

Greetings,

Could anyone help me find the book:

Static corrections for seismic reflection surveys Cox, Mike (Michael J. G.) 1999

Help is greatly appreciated!

----------


## abdou2403

try this

*http://lib.freescienceengineering.org/view.php?id=106213*

----------


## abdou2403

try this

*http://lib.freescienceengineering.org/view.php?id=106213*

----------


## Gitta

Dear Friends

Can anyone give the download links of these following books?

1. Drilling Engineerig Books - Dr.J.J. Azar , Dr.Robello Samuel
2. Advanced Drilling Engineering Books - Principles and Designs (Dr.Robello Samuel , Dr.Xiushan Liu)
3. Downhole Drilling Books - Theory and Practice for Students and Engineers (Dr.Robello Samuel)
4. Formulas and Calculations Books - Dr.Robello Samuel

Thanks in advance.

Gitta

----------


## ghani20004

I think that you should (if u can of course), try to share on different sharing sites and in RAR format like: 4shared, mediafire and ifile.it  ............. thank you very much. :Rugby:

----------


## selfcolor

I am looking for Petroleum Production System ( 2nd Edition) pdf. If anybody has it please share. Thank you

----------


## Gitta

Selfcolor,

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] you go.

Cheers

Gitta

----------


## Gitta

Selfcolor,

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] you go.

Cheers

Gitta

----------


## Abitaieb

have you got Fundamentals Of Stack Gas Dispersion I need that 


Any process design book for  vessels  compressors , pumpsSee More: Any Book You Need

----------


## selfcolor

many thanks to Gitta. very nice guy.

----------


## dallama

Selam Brother,

I need the book on: Offshore Structures: Design, Construction and Maintenance

If you have please share. I will also send an message to your email link.

ASELAM

----------


## dattatraykolte

i need this book
Plantwide Dynamic Simulators in Chemical Processing and Control by luben
dgkolte@yahoo.com

Thanks

----------


## richardcn

Dear Sir,
Could any one send some books about oil production to me.
jiejiehit@foxmail.com 
Thanks  Sri

----------


## richardcn

Dear Sir,
Could any one send some books about oil production to me.
jiejiehit@foxmail.com 
Thanks  Sri

----------


## alg_man

salam brother:
Would you mind to send me : "Flow Assurance for Oil-gas Fields Production Transport"
b_djamil@hotmail.com
Best regards

----------


## alg_man

salam brother:
Would you mind to send me : "Flow Assurance for Oil-gas Fields Production Transport"
b_djamil@hotmail.com
Best regards

----------


## anxaneta

Dear sir,
Could you send me the john zink combustion manual?
llvs1967@hotmail.com
Best regards

Enviat des del meu SM-T210 usant Tapatalk

----------


## alx135

could you someone share this book 
The Deliberate Search for the Stratigraphic Trap

----------


## etomba

Hi guys, 

I am looking for the book titled PETROLEUM ENG HANDBOOK FOR THE PRACTISING ENGINEER MIAN VOL 1 and VOL2 if possible can someone has it?
my email is carlsson00@yahoo.fr

----------


## etomba

Hi guys, 

I am looking for the book titled PETROLEUM ENG HANDBOOK FOR THE PRACTISING ENGINEER MIAN VOL 1 and VOL2 if possible can someone has it?
my email is carlsson00@yahoo.fr

----------


## britinthai

Hi, you are fantastic to students as the cost of books today are by far out of touch with the cost of studying. I need a copy of the following book



Petroleum Well Construction Michael J. Economides 

RegardsSee More: Any Book You Need

----------


## omerfarooq.uet

i need some stuff for MWD/LWD ... can some please guide

----------


## seel_20

Hi guys,
Please I am still looking for 'Flow Assurance for Oil-gas Fields Production Transport'

Thanks

----------


## abdou2403

*http://lib.freescienceengineering.org/view.php?id=175832*

----------


## 06pg22

Omer Farooq,

Drilling Engineering notes from Heriot Watt University has dedicated chapters on these topics.

----------


## 06pg22

Omer Farooq,

Drilling Engineering notes from Heriot Watt University has dedicated chapters on these topics.

----------


## keenkeem

Technical Calculation And Estimator's Man Hour Manual - Marko Bulic's 2003 
kindly send it @ my email add kim_chua1989@yahoo.com.ph

----------


## keenkeem

Technical Calculation And Estimator's Man Hour Manual - Marko Bulic's 2003 WITH VALUES pls!!!!
kindly send it @ my email add kim_chua1989@yahoo.com.ph

----------


## nitisp

could you please send me modern well test analysis by Horn...

----------


## najeeb

I need a book named

Pipe Stress Engineering by Liang-Chuan Peng and Tsen-Loong Peng (15 Jun 2009) 

Regards,

----------


## Han Ah kwang

"Pipe Stress Engineering" by Liang-Chuan (L.C.) Peng and Tsen-Loong (Alvin) Peng
PE, ASME Press | 2009 | ISBN: 079180285X 9780791802854 | 496 pages | PDF | 42 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Practical reference book on piping engineering and stress analysis. This book emphasizes three main concepts: using engineering common sense to foresee a potential piping stress problem, performing the stress analysis to confirm the problem, and lastly, optimizing the design to solve the problem. The book is ideal for piping engineers, piping designers, plant engineers, and mechanical engineers working in the power, petroleum refining, chemical, food processing, and pharmaceutical industries. 

Systematically, the book proceeds from basic piping flexibility analyses, spring hanger selections, and expansion joint applications, to vibration stress evaluations and general dynamic analyses. Emphasis is placed on the interface with connecting equipment such as vessels, tanks, heaters, turbines, pumps and compressors. Chapters dealing with discontinuity stresses, special thermal problems and cross-country pipelines are also included.

This book will serve as a reference for engineers working in building and transportation services. It can be used as an advance text for graduate students in these fields.

----------


## jpetras

Good day for all. 
Please I need the book "Recent Advances in Spray ombustion... " by K.K. Kuo (both vol 1 & 2). If someone have it please send by email to: jcpetras@hotmail.com Thanks in advance

----------


## Fred1234

Looking for Canadian Welding Bureau code book 178.2

See More: Any Book You Need

----------


## dianapicozon

Could you please send me some books about gas compressors?
Many thanks.
naparca70@yahoo.ca

----------


## maserati

Does anyone have this ebook?  Corrosion Protection: Inspector's Book of Reference
                                                Dag Kjernsmo, Kjell Kleven, Jan Scheie
                                                Hempel A/S, 2003
Many thanks.

----------


## maserati

Does anyone have this ebook?  Corrosion Protection: Inspector's Book of Reference
                                                Dag Kjernsmo, Kjell Kleven, Jan Scheie
                                                Hempel A/S, 2003
Many thanks.

----------


## Han Ah kwang

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## servidor

in this webpage  you finder online read. 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 

I hope...





> Does anyone have this ebook?  Corrosion Protection: Inspector's Book of Reference
>                                                 Dag Kjernsmo, Kjell Kleven, Jan Scheie
>                                                 Hempel A/S, 2003
> Many thanks.

----------


## duren_duren

Do you have this book?
"Dynamic of Petroleum Reservoir Under Gas Injection"

----------


## duren_duren

Do you have this book?
"Dynamic of Petroleum Reservoir Under Gas Injection"

----------


## gablezy

Does anyone have this ebook? 
Principles of Seismic Velocities and Time-to-Depth Conversion  M. Al-Chalabi
thanks

----------


## gablezy

Does anyone have this ebook? 
Principles of Seismic Velocities and Time-to-Depth Conversion  M. Al-Chalabi
thanks

----------


## catchdwind4rmkd

Who has any course book for MSc, Drilling and Well Engineering at Robert Gordon University?

I will be joining them this September, and will need learning aids for this course.

I will be glad to get assistance from this forum.

----------


## ashokbnaik

I need resources on BP operating management system (OMS)

----------


## zafran12

Slms all,

Can you please provide basics of technical engineering authour r.cosse published 1993 

Jzk



ZafSee More: Any Book You Need

----------


## GAC2014

Hi,
I looking for Industrial Ventilation: A Manual of Recommended Practice for Design, 28th Edition

----------


## GAC2014

Hi,
I looking for Industrial Ventilation: A Manual of Recommended Practice for Design, 28th Edition

----------


## yanesh

Dear All,

I have all OISD standard for standard plant design & maintain oil field safety. In case of need please contact

Regards,

----------


## abdou2403

need these two papers , could anybody hepl plz,

*SPE-101875-MS* Quality Control
*SPE-122227-MS*: Rock Types and Flow Units in Static and Dynamic Reservoir Modeling

----------


## abdou2403

need these two papers , could anybody hepl plz,

*SPE-101875-MS* Quality Control
*SPE-122227-MS*: Rock Types and Flow Units in Static and Dynamic Reservoir Modeling

----------


## alouche

Hello,

I am looking for  Improved Interpretation of Wireline Pressure Data AAPG Bulletin, v. 87 No 2 (February 2003),by Brown, Alton. Can someone please assist.
Thanks
Alouche.

----------


## alouche

Hello,

I am looking for  Improved Interpretation of Wireline Pressure Data AAPG Bulletin, v. 87 No 2 (February 2003),by Brown, Alton. Can someone please assist.
Thanks
Alouche.

----------


## doziej84

Please i need
Static corrections for seismic reflection surveys Cox, Mike (Michael J. G.)

----------


## doziej84

Please i need
Static corrections for seismic reflection surveys Cox, Mike (Michael J. G.)

----------


## ing.alessio

Hello,

I am looking for Chemical Reactor Design for Process Plants, Vol 1 & 2 by H. F. Rase ". Can someone please help me 

Thanks to all 

Alessio

----------


## ing.alessio

Hello,

I am looking for Chemical Reactor Design for Process Plants, Vol 1 & 2 by H. F. Rase ". Can someone please help me 

Thanks to all 

Alessio

----------


## wsshen

Hi I need this book 



Chemical and Process Plant Commissioning Handbook
A Practical Guide to Plant System and Equipment Installation and Commissioning
Author(s): Martin Killcross
Date: 2011-11-18
ISBN10: 0080971741 
ISBN13: 9780080971742

Please email me at wsshen@hotmail.com

Thanks very muchSee More: Any Book You Need

----------


## jnunz

Hello, 
I need Geological Engineering by Luis I. González de Vallejo and Mercedes Ferrer.

Thank you!

----------


## abdou2403

need these two books, please help
*
 - 1993The Geological Modelling of Hydrocarbon Reservoirs and Outcrop Analogues.
- Quality assessment of 3D models Zakrevsky K.E.  2008*

----------


## abdou2403

need these two books, please help
*
 - 1993The Geological Modelling of Hydrocarbon Reservoirs and Outcrop Analogues.
- Quality assessment of 3D models Zakrevsky K.E.  2008*

----------


## seel_20

hi
I need "BP Frac Manual"
Thanks

----------


## seel_20

hi
I need "BP Frac Manual"
Thanks

----------


## balamuruganmails

Hello 
could you please upload the stoichiometry by Bhatt and vora 
http  :// ucanrentbooks.com/B-Tech--Bio-Chemical-Engineering--/STOICHIOMETRY-5E-Author--BHATT-Vora-S-M-id-597174.html
http  :// books.google.co.uk/books/about/Stoichiometry.html?id=Y4MvAQAAIAAJ&redir_esc=y

Nicholas P. Chopey, "Handbook of Chemical Engineering Calculations" 

Read more: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## glen9090

Looking for the following book 2014 edition

*Fe Mechanical Review Manual 
*
Description
The Most Comprehensive Book for the Computer-Based FE Mechanical Exam Michael R. Lindeburg, PE's FE Mechanical Review Manual offers complete coverage of FE Mechanical exam knowledge areas and the relevant elementsequations, figures, and tablesfrom the NCEES FE Reference Handbook.

Publisher: Professional Publications (CA)Published: 01 May 2014Format: Paperback 704 pagesSee: Full bibliographic data Categories: Reference Works Teaching Staff Teacher Training Study & Learning Skills: General ISBN 13: 9781591264415 ISBN 10: 1591264413

----------


## glen9090

Looking for the following book 2014 edition

*Fe Mechanical Review Manual 
*
Description
The Most Comprehensive Book for the Computer-Based FE Mechanical Exam Michael R. Lindeburg, PE's FE Mechanical Review Manual offers complete coverage of FE Mechanical exam knowledge areas and the relevant elementsequations, figures, and tablesfrom the NCEES FE Reference Handbook.

Publisher: Professional Publications (CA)Published: 01 May 2014Format: Paperback 704 pagesSee: Full bibliographic data Categories: Reference Works Teaching Staff Teacher Training Study & Learning Skills: General ISBN 13: 9781591264415 ISBN 10: 1591264413

----------


## rush0312

Hi,
  I need Aries Training manual. I have many materials I can trade. Most are Drilling/Completions books and training material.

----------


## hamedbeta

hi, i need to have this book:
"direct fired heaters a practical guide to their design and operation" by Roger Newnham

----------


## hamedbeta

hi, i need to have this book:
"direct fired heaters a practical guide to their design and operation" by Roger Newnham

----------


## mailmaverick

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]


*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Kindly share the book : Structural Integrity of Fasteners by Pir M Toor Volume 1 and Volume 2See More: Any Book You Need

----------


## mailmaverick

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Kindly share the book : Structural Integrity of Fasteners by Pir M Toor Volume 1 and Volume 2

----------


## fuzzy_mech07

please share
PIPE ZERO by kurian david.
Thanks in advance.

----------


## putramelato

hi guys,
i'm looking for ebook about petroleum production engineering. anyone might help me?
thank u.

----------


## ali.khaleel

applied openhole log interpretation for geologists and engineers
 Douglas W. Hilchie

----------


## skyroll

Hello.
I am looking for this book.
Production Enhancement With Acid Stimulation - Leonard Kalfayan.
And I have Many petroleum books in perfect quality by Elseveir.

----------


## ali.khaleel

> Hello.
> I am looking for this book.
> Production Enhancement With Acid Stimulation - Leonard Kalfayan.
> And I have Many petroleum books in perfect quality by Elseveir.



I uploaded your request here
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## skyroll

Thank you!!! 
If you need something feel free to ask!

----------


## ebrahim67

HI DEAR FRIENDS

I NEED THIS BOOK

Fundamentals of Enhanced Oil Recovery      Larry W. Lake, Russell Johns, Bill Rossen & Gary Pope  2014

496;Softcover
ISBN:978-1-61399-328-6
Society of Petroleum Engineers

and 

Applied Well Test Interpretation   John P. Spivey and W. John Lee   2013 

tnx

----------


## ali.khaleel

Hi Friends I need well logging and formation evalation lectures including examples and exercises. Can anyone share them pls.

----------


## frank1989

hi,friends
could you please  send Surface Production Operations: Volume 2 - Design of Gas-Handling Systems and Facilities  and Surface Production Operations: Facility Piping and Pipeline Systems - Volume III  to me? you know we cant surf oreign site is very diffcult. i  am  a new process engineer in oil field. so, if you have some book  else ,please send to me .forgive my poor english.

my email:286191286@qq.com

----------


## kelvindavis9@gmail.com

Need Annual Book of ASTM Standards - 2014.   Section 1 (Iron & Steel Products)

Very Urgent

----------


## ali.khaleel

Here is the book


Surface Production Operations: Volume 2 - Design of Gas-Handling Systems and Facilities

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Any Book You Need

----------


## abdou2403

Dear forum members,
Could anybody help to find and share this petrophysics books collection:

http://advancedpetrophysics.com/advanced-petrophysics-volume-1.html


Advanced Petrophysics: Volume 1: Geology, Porosity, Absolute Permeability, Heterogeneity, and Geostatistics 

Advanced Petrophysics: Volume 2: Dispersion, Interfacial Phenomena/Wettability, Capillarity/Capillary Pressure, Relative Permeability

Advanced Petrophysics: Volume 3: Solutions

tthanks

----------


## geologist_wael

I need this book urgently
Geologic Analysis of Naturally Fractured Reservoirs by Ronald Nelson.

----------


## omsmk

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Geologic Analysis of Naturally Fractured Reservoirs by Ronald Nelson - SECOND EDITION

----------


## berdem

Guidelines for Process Safety Acquisition Evaluation and Post Merger Integration

----------


## BU_lyali

I need this book please 

well production practical handbook

----------


## doziej84

please who can share Principles of Seismic Velocities and Time-to-Depth Conversion by M. chalabi

----------


## Sammy123456

Does anyone have the book:
Slurry Handling: Design of Solid-liquid Systems
by
N.P. Brown, N.I. Heywood
looking this book for a looong time.
thanks

----------


## fuzzy_mech07

A Working Guide to Shell-And-Tube Heat Exchangers 

by Stanley Yokell

Please HELP....!!!

----------


## fuzzy_mech07

A Working Guide to Shell-And-Tube Heat Exchangers 

by Stanley Yokell

Please HELP....!!!

----------


## her_mie

Does anybody have this book?

Howard, G.C. and C.R. Fast (editors), Hydraulic Fracturing, Monograph Vol. 2 of the Henry L. Doherty Series, Society of Petroleum Engineers New York, 1970

I need it urgently. Please send your availability to her_mie@hotmail.com

----------


## steve94

Looking for:

Handbook on Theory and Practice of Bitumen Recovery from
Athabasca Oil Sands, Volume 1: Theoretical Basis, by J. Masliyah, J.
Czarnecki and Z. Xu, Kingsley, 2011.

----------


## ashrafelropy

dears,
I need AWWA D-100-11


please help?See More: Any Book You Need

----------


## ashrafelropy

dears,
I need AWWA D-100-11
please help?

----------


## Kola Bear

Hi,

It seems like all the links to: "Surface Production Operations Vol 1: Design of Oil Handling Systems and Facilities by Ken Arnold and Maurice Stewart" are dead.
If anyone has a copy of the third edition please upload!
thanks

----------


## selmagis

> Hi,
> 
> It seems like all the links to: "Surface Production Operations Vol 1: Design of Oil Handling Systems and Facilities by Ken Arnold and Maurice Stewart" are dead.
> If anyone has a copy of the third edition please upload!
> thanks



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Kola Bear

Thanks!!!!

----------


## Kola Bear

Gas Production Operations, H. Dale Beggs.

----------


## selmagis

> Gas Production Operations, H. Dale Beggs.



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]. Search there before request.

----------


## selmagis

---------------

----------


## czarlos

> Kindly , I need this book :
> A Quick Guide to API 510 Certified Pressure Vessel Inspector Syllabus 
> Editor(s): Clifford Matthews 
> Published: 2010 
> Pages: 336 
> Print ISBN13: 9780791859629
> 
> e-mail : khatab_0@yahoo.com
> 
> Thanks in advance



I am looking for this book as well in .ePUB format. Thanks in advance.

----------


## gmxgtr

I am looking for API 5LC & 5LD FOURTH EDITIONS (released March 1st).

Does anyone have these specs already?

----------


## ehsan.zaman

Hi

Do you have this book: "*Principles of Artificial Lift  By Niladri Kumar Mitra*"
I would be really grateful if someone share it with me. my gmail is: zamanian.e@gmail.com

----------


## ehsan.zaman

Hi

Do you have this book: "*Principles of Artificial Lift  By Niladri Kumar Mitra*"
I would be really grateful if someone share it with me. my gmail is: zamanian.e@gmail.com

----------


## juve0011

would you have 
AWS The Welding Inspection Handbook,


much appreciatedSee More: Any Book You Need

----------


## socri

can anybody share "Dredging Engineering Handbook" by John B. Hilbrich? Thanks!

----------


## alimojtabaei

*dose any one has the asme bpvc sec.v edition 1986.
please help me about that old edition.
Thanks in advance.*

----------


## shahla

I will be so grateful if some body share  Degremont water treatment handbook  sh.sakaki@yahoo.ca

----------


## sharklasers1

> Does anyone have the book:
> Slurry Handling: Design of Solid-liquid Systems
> by
> N.P. Brown, N.I. Heywood
> looking this book for a looong time.
> thanks



looking for this too. please help. thanks

----------


## Han Ah kwang

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## ehsan.zaman

does any one have the book* carbon capture* written by *jennifer coax*.

Thank you so much in advance.

----------


## omsmk

> does any one have the book* carbon capture* written by *jennifer coax*.
> 
> Thank you so much in advance.



Please download from the following:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Han Ah kwang

Additional link:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## AlexChuchkov

Hello ladies and gentlemen. 
I'm not native speaker so I apologize for grammar mistakes I'll make, thank you.
I graduated from university in Russia two months ago. Actually major is Development and Production of Oil fields.
Now I'm staying in Texas until October trying to find internship anywhere but it will take sometime so after coming back I need to improve my "Petroleum English". Could you advise me some books, student's books etc, please?
I ordered Applied Petroleum Reservoir Engineering by Ronald E. Terry and J. Brandon Rogers couple of days ago and hope it's gonna be nice book.
Anyway I have to know more about equipment you do use, (advanced)recovery methods, geology and stuff.
I'm not looking for any "non-technical" literature. It's supposed to be something useful and applied cause it's necessary to be nice specialist if I want to find a job or at least internship.
Thank you.
Best regards.

----------


## kakdepavan

hello sir,
I want book related to PETROLEUM PRODUCTION OPERATIONS AND OFFSHORE PRODUCTION PRACTISES which should consists of well completion, workover, stimulation, artificial lift, processing of oil and gas, storage & transportation of petroleum products, metering and measurement of oil and gas. Also for offhshore production it should consists same topic but in offshore guide.
Thanks & Regards
Pavan Kakde

----------


## sam.ajaz

assalam o alaikum
i need fundamental of petroleum by kate van Dyke

----------


## qazinasir

need this book badly,  modern petroleum technology by g.d.hobson,  email me at : qazinasir@gmail.com

See More: Any Book You Need

----------


## mrrony

Any one having Quick pass AWS CWI certification guide. Please share it, I would really appreciate...

----------


## amaliachibi

Dear Mohamed,

May be you have this title "Modern welding, 11 edition by Athous".

Waiting to hear from you.

thank you

----------


## anonake

If any one has these would be great:
Decision Analysis for Petroleum Exploration
Reservoir Surveillance

----------


## ahmed4000

Do you have this book "The beam lift plunger ". for Paul M.bommer 

Regards and thanks in advance.

----------


## sam.ajaz

ROD PUMPING 
Modern Methods of Design, Diagnosis, 
and Surveillance


i need this book

----------


## sam.ajaz

Artificial Lift Methods, 2nd ed.
By William Lane 

Beam Lift Handbook Revised
Authors Dr. Paul M. Bommer and Dr. A. L. Podio

i need these two books

----------


## sam.ajaz

ROD PUMPING 
Modern Methods of Design, Diagnosis, 
and Surveillance


i need this book

----------


## mohammadkhalid

Thanks for the list. Can you please share the book link so that we can download from there.

----------


## putramelato

guys do you have Kermit Brown 3a and 3b?? would you like to share it to me.. putramelato@gmail.com

----------


## shm8324

Please share 2nd Edition of The Oil and Gas Engineering Guide by Herve Baron

----------


## sinnv

Do you have this book Zhou, D and Sachdeva, R. 2005 Simple model of ESP pumping gassy wells ?

----------


## AidanHoude

Thanks for providing huge books related to petroleum. But can you suggest me which book is best for Refining and production.

See More: Any Book You Need

----------


## M. Azeem

Can any body share following book by H.P Bloch

''A practical guide to steam turbine technology''

----------


## Mechen

I have Handbook for Cogeneration and Combined Cycle Power Plants

----------


## Mechen

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


Password:  19u2

If fail to download, left you mail.

----------


## amaliachibi

This is my email Mechen, kernamalia@yahoo.com. Thank you for your kindness.

----------


## Mechen

at my MEGA cloud [mechen002991@gmail.com(Password: mechen002991)], enjoy.

----------


## Mechen

share at my MEGA cloud [mechen002991@gmail.com(mechen002991)], enjoy.

----------


## kiyan_max2020

Hello

I need this book: Basic Applied Reservoir Simulation 
by T. Ertekin (Author)
Amazoon link: 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

ISBN-13: 978-1555630898
ISBN-10: 1555630898

any one can give me  a proper link for download a high resolution PDF of the book i will be very pleased
thank you

----------


## abdou2403

click *Get!*

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## 9434260

I need Applied Well Test Interpretation Spivey (2013). Please email to jackmwlone1 (at) yahoo

Thanks!

----------


## vamose

Good Day All*

This book is non technical and I really need this book to perform in my current job. Any help in obtaining the book will be helpful* any format is acceptable.

Practical Optimization of Petroleum Production Systems - Burney Waring
ISBN-13: 978-1523692323
ISBN-10: 1523692324

Thanks for your efforts and help.

----------


## mrrony

Please Share if Anyone have this book: QuickPass Certified welding inspector AWS/CWI study guide
Thanks in Advance..

----------


## Kmail

Hello..
I need this book please :
Hydrate of hydrocarbons By I*U︡ri* Fedorovich Makogon...


Thank you .See More: Any Book You Need

----------


## Mechen

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## samkum

Thank you

----------


## Kmail

Thanks a lot my bro

----------


## Kmail

Hello ...i need this book please... Can you help me:
Reffinage et genie chimique by pierre wuithier tom 1 and tom 2

----------


## Mohamed.El-Sheikh

Hello:
Do you have this book?
                         "Developments in Petroleum Science* Volume 3: Production and Transport of Oil and Gas* A.P.Szilas"
Thanks for your time.

----------


## thaihy

It would be thankful to who share this book
Practical Numerical Methods for Chemical Engineers: Using Excel with VBA* 3rd Edition

----------


## Mohamed.El-Sheikh

Do you have these book?
1- The beam lift handbook by Paul M.Bommer and A.L.Podio
2- Practical rod optimization by John Svinos
3- Sucker-Rod Pumping Handbook_ Production Engineering Fundamentals and Long-Stroke Rod Pumping by Gabor Takacs (2015)
4- ROD PUMPING (modern method of design* diagnosis and surveillance) by Sam Gavin Gibbs

Thanks for your time.

----------


## servidor

yes i have this book* how i can share? " si* si tengo este libro solo indicame como te lo paso***[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## abdou2403

here below the third one*

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

clit *Get! *

----------


## Mechen

Basic Applied Reservoir Simulation by T. Ertekin.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Klao

Hi*
Could you share this classic book: Evaluating and Improving Steam Turbine Performance 2nd Edition (by K.C. Cotton) ?

----------


## Kmail

Hello guys * help me get this book named 'Design of equilibrium stage processesb' Buford D.Smith* McGraw-Hill* New York 1963

See More: Any Book You Need

----------


## Kmail

I need this two books
Surface production operations vol.2 design of gas handeling systems and facilities. By Arnold K and stewat m
Properties of oils and natural gases. Pedersen Ks * Fredent Aa * thomassen P

----------


## Mohamed.El-Sheikh

Do you have these book:
1- Progressing Cavity Pumps: oil well production artificial lift by Henri Cholet 
2- The Progressing Cavity Pump Handbook by James M. Revard
Thanks in advance

----------


## abdou2403

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Click *Get!*

or   **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Kmail

Hello guys * help me get this book named 'Design of equilibrium stage processesb' Buford D.Smith* McGraw-Hill* New York 1963

----------


## Engenheiro de Petr&#243;leo

Hello Mohamed*

How are you? Would you have the Well Productivity handbook by Boyun Guo? 

Thank you*
Eduardo

----------


## iancujianu6

well productivity link

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## iancujianu6

well productivity link

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Joao da Silva

Hi*

I need this book* thanks in advance.

Petroleum Production Engineering* Second Edition
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## engmfid

Hi* 
I need these books please.
- Well Design Drilling and Production 
by B.C. Craft (Author)* W.R. Holden (Author)* Jr. E.D. Graves (Author)

----------


## praphulla.phirke

Dear All*
Looking for 
Tubular Heat Exchanger: Inspection* Maintenance and Repair by Carl F. Andreone (Author)* Stanley Yokell (Author)

Please do the needful

Regards
Praphulla

----------


## Amramer90

hello sir many thanks to u
i need help in ASME standards IX*V*B36.19M
Thanks

----------


## leonwah

hello Sir*

do you have this book


-PRACTICAL BOILER OPERATION ENGINEERING AND POWER PLANT by Amiya Ranjan MallickSee More: Any Book You Need

----------


## ferminpar

Hello. Would you have the "Data-Driven Reservoir Modeling" book by Shahab D. Mohaghegh ? 
Thank you

Ferm*n

----------


## petrolly

Good morning

Please i need this book: 
Sucker-Rod Pumping Handbook Production Engineering Fundamentals and Long-Stroke Rod Pump

----------


## ihresnaad

Pl post the book Centrifugal pump clinic by Karassik

----------


## jdw350

Hello,  i'm looking for API 510 10th edition with the May 2017 addendum please & thank you

----------


## antoniobritto

Hi guys. I'm new here and I need the API Technical Data Book. Could anybody help me? Thanks i advance

----------


## antoniobritto

Hi Guys, I'm new here. Does anybody know how to get the API Technical Data Book? Thanks in Advance

----------


## bzbipin

Hi,

Please share links for all the volumes of Applied Instrumentation in the Process Industries

----------


## bzbipin

Hi,

Please share links for all the volumes of Applied Instrumentation in the Process Industries

----------


## Miya

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] is an online chemical knowledge dictionary, in addition to a platform of chemical industries purchasers and suppliers.(Location: China)

----------


## Shiny717

Gents

I really need the book c Project Economics and Decision Analysis: Volume 2 Probabilistic Models by M.A.Mian.

It's a "life or death matter"

Please help

----------


## Ohman

I hope anyone can share ASME and ANSI book about Pipe and Fitting LPG pipe. etc: asme B31.2, ANSI B16.5. Thanks Bro

----------


## livingstone

Hi everyone,


Could you please share me this title book "Petroleum Production Systems, Michael J. EconomidesA. Daniel HillChristine Ehlig-EconomidesDing Zhu". Im try to write my thesis in production technology. Many thanks!See More: Any Book You Need

----------


## emisosamassaro

Have you seen this book? " Tectonic map of the world Autor: Exxon Production Research Company (Houston, Tex.) " I am looking for it, please I will appreciate your help, thank you!!

----------


## Joao da Silva

> well productivity link
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



could you upload the DC-rom?
Thanks.

----------


## Sam_95

Really books are very helpful but sometimes you should read article also which gives you latest and more information than book.
You can read here. TOP 700 refinery supply oil products to the world.
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## fered

Hello forum. OFM 2018 with med is available now.
Also, Some new software like Petrel 2018, Move 2018, Geolog 2018, Techlog 2018, DS petrophysics 2018, Paradigm 2018,
Petrolog, HSR 10.4, RMS 11, JewelSuite 7, Openflow, Jason 10.4, Opendtect 6.4, landmark Suit apps ... and many seismic Software ALL in new version .... available.
I will be happy if you interested in exchange. follow me on this address: 
tnudefski@gmail.com
Regards,

----------


## pjulio

Hello:
I'm looking for Sulzer Centrifugal Pump Handbook". Thanks for your help !
Best regards.

----------


## wardhi_poenja

Hi,

try below link
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## lukpet

Hi

any idea where to get EMEA Root Cause Failure Analysis for motors ?

----------


## bzbipin

Hi

Any body has this book "Security PHA Review for Consequence-Based Cybersecurity" by Edward Marszal and Jim McGlone

----------


## ezzat

Dear friends;
Please share Book " Prevention of Actuator Emissions in the Oil and Gas Industry "
or send to ezzatmonem58@gmail.com

Thank you in advance

----------


## ezzat

Dear Friends;
Please share Book " Overpressure Protection in the Process Industry "
or send to ezzatmonem58@gmail.com

thank you in advance

----------

